# 72 straights, 72 xlaced, 88s chr/gold, 100 spk dz stamped, dz shark kos



## FREAKY TALES

OK PEOPLE, HERE I HAVE A COUPLE OF SETS OF RIMS FOR SALE, FIRST SET IS A REAL CLEAN SET OF DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK ALL CHROME WITH SEMI NEW TIRES. ONE RIM HAD A SMALL CURB CHECK BUT GOT BENT BACK AND STRAIGHTEN OUT, ITS BEARLY NOTICEABLE. 3 PRONG KOS ARE GONE, $$950$$
























NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$








NEXT SET IS A SET OF 88 SPK DAYTONS WITH CHROME AND GOLD COMBO. THEY COME WITH GOOD CORNELL TIRES AND REG HEX KOS, $$1200$$








NEXT IS A SET OF 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$








NEXT UP IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSSED LACE, WHEELS ONLY $$1000$$ EITHER SET-- THESE ARE FREAKY TALES BRAND AND ARE ALSO TRIPLE PLATED WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPKS AND LINED UP NIPPLES
























IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I'LL POST THE KOS IN A MIN OR TWO


----------



## sand1

dam jesus them is tight do they leak air?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Daaamn Geezus. 

Those are some nice wheels. 

TMFT


----------



## APACHERX3

TTT


----------



## six 2

TALES AINT PLAYIN. :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2

Good prices on everything


----------



## 925rider

always got the good stuff


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Thanks for all the positive comments, and to sand1's comment, I wouldn't know but they're brand new seals with warranty in case they do leak.


----------



## sand1

do it make noise when u roll on them?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> do it make noise when u roll on them?


Buy a set and find out.


----------



## sand1

do it have a warranty


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> do it have a warranty


NOT FOR YOU!!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

Pm price for crossed/straight lace to 33810, my buddy lookin for some good wheels.... Do they come with accessories ??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> Pm price for crossed/straight lace to 33810, my buddy lookin for some good wheels.... Do they come with accessories ??


pmed


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FREAKY TALES said:


> NOT FOR YOU!!!


lol...


----------



## SW713

HURRY UP AND BUY!:roflmao:


----------



## sand1

do it leak oil?


----------



## baggedout81

BAMMM!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> do it leak oil?


YES IT DOES,


----------



## MR.59

GOT MY BAG`O CHIPS TODAY!
ALL IS GOOD!
THANKS!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.59 said:


> GOT MY BAG`O CHIPS TODAY!
> ALL IS GOOD!
> THANKS!


thank you sir!!


----------



## bonediggetie

good stuff right here homei


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

PRICE CHECK?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> PRICE CHECK?


i put prices on each set of rims at the end of their description, give me a call if interested (818)201-4111....jesus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:I WANT THESE:thumbsup:


they could be yours, cash me out brother!!!


----------



## sand1

sand1 said:


> do it leak oil?


do it leak juice?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> do it leak juice?


:nono: :buttkick:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> ttt


thanks for the bump lil grass hopper!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> thanks for the bump lil grass hopper!!


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

FREAKY TALES said:


> :nono: :buttkick:


still the cleanest ls on tha floor


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wow:
:sprint:


FREAKY TALES said:


> OK PEOPLE, HERE I HAVE A COUPLE OF SETS OF RIMS FOR SALE, FIRST SET IS A REAL CLEAN SET OF DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK ALL CHROME WITH SEMI NEW TIRES. ONE RIM HAD A SMALL CURB CHECK BUT GOT BENT BACK AND STRAIGHTEN OUT, ITS BEARLY NOTICEABLE. 3 PRONG KOS ARE GONE, $$950$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT SET IS A SET OF 88 SPK DAYTONS WITH CHROME AND GOLD COMBO. THEY COME WITH GOOD CORNELL TIRES AND REG HEX KOS, $$1200$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSSED LACE, WHEELS ONLY $$1000$$ EITHER SET-- THESE ARE FREAKY TALES BRAND AND ARE ALSO TRIPLE PLATED WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPKS AND LINED UP NIPPLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> still the cleanest ls on tha floor


X8888888888888888888888888888888:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

DanielDucati said:


> X8888888888888888888888888888888:thumbsup:


do it have a chrome muffler bearing?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> do it have a chrome muffler bearing?


You know it!!


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

One set of straight lace 72 spk sold and another one pending sale. Also 72 spk dz without tires pending sale.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.59 said:


> GOT MY BAG`O CHIPS TODAY!
> ALL IS GOOD!
> THANKS!


Where's *MY *bag'o chips?:angry:

:biggrin::x:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where's *MY *bag'o chips?:angry:
> 
> :biggrin::x:


sorry bro, its on its way, had to put some flavor in em


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ADDING TO THE LIST IS A SET OF 13X7S 88 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTONS IN SEMI NEW COND. COMES WITH DAYTON ACCS TOO, PRICE WILL BE 950 FOR THE WHEELS OR 1100 WITH ACCS. WILL POST PICS TOMORROW


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetippitytoptop


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> sorry bro, its on its way, had to put some flavor in em


:shocked: :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked: :cheesy:


----------



## sand1

u ship my ds yet? 72 spoke


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> u ship my ds yet? 72 spoke


your boy hasnt stopped by to pick them up yet


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> your boy hasnt stopped by to pick them up yet


dam that foo bullshitting


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> dam that foo bullshitting


just like someone else i know


----------



## sand1

:drama:


FREAKY TALES said:


> just like someone else i know


----------



## DanielDucati

:drama: 


FREAKY TALES said:


> just like someone else i know


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ANY ONE LOOKING FOR 72, 88, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTONS???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

sand1 said:


> do it have a chrome muffler bearing?


Lol


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> ANY ONE LOOKING FOR 72, 88, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTONS???


:drama:


----------



## DeeLoc

I'll hit you up when the $ is right


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DeeLoc said:


> I'll hit you up when the $ is right


 let me know, thanks!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> HURRY UP AND BUY!!!, thanks!!


fixed!!!


----------



## 48221

still have these?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EBAY said:


> still have these?
> 
> View attachment 417819


simon que si vato loko!! i'll call you tomorrow


----------



## 13OZKAR

DanielDucati said:


> X8888888888888888888888888888888:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## DKM ATX

.
NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$









You still have these? if so so do you have any chrome Dog Ear Dayton kos to go with them?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DKM ATX said:


> .
> NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have these? if so so do you have any chrome Dog Ear Dayton kos to go with them?


Yes and yes, ill pm you my #


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :drama:


wut up ninja!! thanks fort the bump


----------



## sobayduece

DKM ATX said:


> .
> NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have these? if so so do you have any chrome Dog Ear Dayton kos to go with them?


 i need some too how much


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sobayduece said:


> i need some too how much


the price is listed at the end of the description homie, if youre local, you can come and pick up in person.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

bump for da homie


----------



## DKM ATX

sobayduece said:


> i need some too how much


I hope you are talking about the dog ears because the rims are coming to Texas:nono::thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

heres an update, one set of reg straight lace going to oregon, one set of 72s daytons going to tx, set of chrome 88s and 100s pending sale but nothing official yet. first come first served. have 1 more set of daytons 72 spk getting done by tomorrow and 3 more at the shop


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ALSO HAVE A NEW SET OF 2 PRONG CHROME SHARK FIN DAYTON KOS WITHOUT CHIP INSERTS, 2 SETS OF 2 PRONG GOLD SHARK FIN KOS AND 2 SETS OF DOG EAR KOS WITH CHIP INSERTS, EITHER SET, 300 PLUS SHIPPING!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> ALSO HAVE A NEW SET OF 2 PRONG CHROME SHARK FIN DAYTON KOS WITHOUT CHIP INSERTS, 2 SETS OF 2 PRONG GOLD SHARK FIN KOS AND _*2 SETS OF DOG EAR KOS WITH CHIP INSERTS, EITHER SET, 300 PLUS SHIPPING!!!*_


pics??????:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pics??????:thumbsup:


I'LL POST EM UP TOMORROW, GOT TO TAKE SOME PICS IN THE DAYTIME


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

bump


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SET OF CHROME AND GOLD 88 SPOKE DAYTONS WITH TIRES AND ACCS ARE NOW SOLD, GOING TO SAN DIEGO


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> ALSO HAVE A NEW SET OF 2 PRONG CHROME SHARK FIN DAYTON KOS WITHOUT CHIP INSERTS, 2 SETS OF 2 PRONG GOLD SHARK FIN KOS AND 2 SETS OF DOG EAR KOS WITH CHIP INSERTS, EITHER SET, 300 PLUS SHIPPING!!!


:cheesy:


----------



## LOYALTY_ONEs_

FREAKY TALES said:


> SET OF CHROME AND GOLD 88 SPOKE DAYTONS WITH TIRES AND ACCS ARE NOW SOLD, GOING TO SAN DIEGO


dammmn!!!:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

never mind what we talked about. I used navel jelly and got the residue off of the d1sh. there is still a slight discoloration but for the wifey's ride I aint going to sweat it. :h5:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

set of 72s gone to oregon and another set of 72 gone to texas, thanks for the purchase!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

*REAL TALK THE DEMAND FOR 60 SPOKE IS UP CAN YOU DO UP THE SETS IN STRAIGHT AND X-LACE??? THAT WOULD LOOK SICK HOMIE* .:thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

DKM ATX said:


> I hope you are talking about the dog ears because the rims are coming to Texas:nono::thumbsup:


 lol i will wait for the next set :rofl:


FREAKY TALES said:


> the price is listed at the end of the description homie, if youre local, you can come and pick up in person.


 pm me if you have more


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sobayduece said:


> lol i will wait for the next set :rofl: pm me if you have more


Yes, I have more, I pmed you with my #


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:inout:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Only have the 88s chrome and 100 spk chrome dz left and 1 set of xlaced 13s 72 spk.


----------



## theloyaltyones

to the top!


----------



## izzy63

got my wheels today thanks jesus


----------



## DKM ATX

FREAKY TALES said:


> set of 72s gone to oregon and another set of 72 gone to texas, thanks for the purchase!!!


Got wheels today they look good


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Glad you guys liked them. Just picked up another set of 13x7s 72 spks and a set of 13x7s 88 spks all Chrome and will be for sale also. Both sets are virgins and in show cond. Will be posting up pics shortly.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Glad you guys liked them. Just picked up another set of 13x7s 72 spks and a set of 13x7s 88 spks all Chrome and will be for sale also. Both sets are virgins and in show cond. Will be posting up pics shortly.




What up Geezus?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up Geezus?


What's crackalakin Mr lawyer!!! Ready for some more dz or what. You can keep your rags, ill take your riches.


----------



## KLASSICK CC

NICE


----------



## ABRAXASS

FREAKY TALES said:


> Glad you guys liked them. Just picked up another set of 13x7s 72 spks and a set of 13x7s 88 spks all Chrome and will be for sale also. Both sets are virgins and in show cond. Will be posting up pics shortly.


PM sent.....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> What's crackalakin Mr lawyer!!! Ready for some more dz or what. You can keep your rags, ill take your riches.


:nono:

you're gonna make me change that quote :scrutinize:

:buttkick:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Glad you guys liked them. Just picked up another set of 13x7s 72 spks and a set of 13x7s 88 spks all Chrome and will be for sale also. Both sets are virgins and in show cond. Will be posting up pics shortly.


:dunno:


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 426233
> TTT


THANK YOU FOR THE BUMP SIRRR


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

FREAKY TALES said:


> YES IT DOES,


keepin it reel


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> *REAL TALK THE DEMAND FOR 60 SPOKE IS UP CAN YOU DO UP THE SETS IN STRAIGHT AND X-LACE??? THAT WOULD LOOK SICK HOMIE* .:thumbsup:


XX2


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> *REAL TALK THE DEMAND FOR 60 SPOKE IS UP CAN YOU DO UP THE SETS IN STRAIGHT AND X-LACE??? THAT WOULD LOOK SICK HOMIE* .:thumbsup:


OK GUYS, I TALKED TO MY RIM GUY AND FROM WHAT HE SAID IS THAT IT WOULD TAKE MORE THAN A COUPLE OF SETS TO GET STARTED. HE ALSO SAID THAT HE WOULDN'T RECOMMEND THEM BECAUSE OF OF THE STRUCTURE OF THE WHEEL MEANING IT HAVING LESS SPOKES WILL TEND TO START LOOSING UP FROM THE SPKS OR WOBBLE. I KNOW SKIM IS ONE OF THE VERY FEW THAT HAS A SET AND FROM WHAT I KNOW, NOTHING HAS HAPPENED TO THOSE AND HE RIDES HIS RAG A LOT. HE WAS TELLING ME THAT THE LESS SPKS THE RIM HAS, THE THICKER THEY FOR TI BE, WHICH KIND A MADE SENSE TO ME. MY RIM GUY SAYS HE CAN BUILD THEM BUT THEY "WON'T" HAVE ANY WARRANTY ON THEM.


----------



## DanielDucati

Have the homie put some locktite on the spoke threads and they wont come loose....:thumbsup:


FREAKY TALES said:


> OK GUYS, I TALKED TO MY RIM GUY AND FROM WHAT HE SAID IS THAT IT WOULD TAKE MORE THAN A COUPLE OF SETS TO GET STARTED. HE ALSO SAID THAT HE WOULDN'T RECOMMEND THEM BECAUSE OF OF THE STRUCTURE OF THE WHEEL MEANING IT HAVING LESS SPOKES WILL TEND TO START LOOSING UP FROM THE SPKS OR WOBBLE. I KNOW SKIM IS ONE OF THE VERY FEW THAT HAS A SET AND FROM WHAT I KNOW, NOTHING HAS HAPPENED TO THOSE AND HE RIDES HIS RAG A LOT. HE WAS TELLING ME THAT THE LESS SPKS THE RIM HAS, THE THICKER THEY FOR TI BE, WHICH KIND A MADE SENSE TO ME. MY RIM GUY SAYS HE CAN BUILD THEM BUT THEY "WON'T" HAVE ANY WARRANTY ON THEM.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Last set of xlaced whls pending sale.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> OK PEOPLE, HERE I HAVE A COUPLE OF SETS OF RIMS FOR SALE, FIRST SET IS A REAL CLEAN SET OF DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK ALL CHROME WITH SEMI NEW TIRES. ONE RIM HAD A SMALL CURB CHECK BUT GOT BENT BACK AND STRAIGHTEN OUT, ITS BEARLY NOTICEABLE. 3 PRONG KOS ARE GONE, $$950$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT SET IS A SET OF 88 SPK DAYTONS WITH CHROME AND GOLD COMBO. THEY COME WITH GOOD CORNELL TIRES AND REG HEX KOS, $$1200$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSSED LACE, WHEELS ONLY $$1000$$ EITHER SET-- THESE ARE FREAKY TALES BRAND AND ARE ALSO TRIPLE PLATED WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPKS AND LINED UP NIPPLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Xlaced 72s sold, on their way to bakersfield.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Xlaced 72s sold, on their way to bakersfield.


Them some good looking wheels Freakness.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

thanks Mr. 2 22 22 22 y su preblema resuelto


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> thanks Mr. 2 22 22 22 y su preblema resuelto


That's fuck'n funny. 

I remember that shit. 

I remember once i got in a fender bender, called them and the bishes even came to my home. 

They said sign here, "Si No Ganamos No Cobramos," I signed, and never saw them again and i didnt even get a single penny from them. 

I guess NO GANARON. :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> That's fuck'n funny.
> 
> I remember that shit.
> 
> I remember once i got in a fender bender, called them and the bishes even came to my home.
> 
> They said sign here, "Si No Ganamos No Cobramos," I signed, and never saw them again and i didnt even get a single penny from them.
> 
> I guess NO GANARON. :dunno:


next to tweekers, lawyers are the biggest liers, thought you knew!!!........jk homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> next to tweekers, lawyers are the biggest liers, thought you knew!!!


I dont think is lying. Is called UNLEASHING a few FREAKY TALES. 

LMMFAO


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I dont think is lying. Is called UNLEASING a few FREAKY TALES.
> 
> LMMFAO


...


----------



## munozfamily

FREAKY TALES said:


> Xlaced 72s sold, on their way to bakersfield.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks for the hook up, jess


----------



## FREAKY TALES

munozfamily said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks for the hook up, jess


 thank you homie, pleasure meeting you and hope you enjoy the hell out of those whls also good luck on your search or deal with that car, even though that 62 rag you got is already bad ass #%$#!!!


----------



## sand1

:fool2:


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for my Uso!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> TTT for my Uso!!:thumbsup:


thank you sirrr!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

PM Sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TKeeby79 said:


> PM Sent


Pm returned.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Pm returned.


:uh:


----------



## SW713

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :uh:


:uh::uh:


----------



## munozfamily

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

thanks for the bumps brothers!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TKeeby79 said:


> PM Sent


I'll get at you today homie.


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Any 14's??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Not on hand but can get some done for you.


----------



## IN YA MOUF

pm sent.


----------



## NvSmonte

you still have the chrome and gold 13's? if so price shipped to 65616


----------



## FREAKY TALES

NvSmonte said:


> you still have the chrome and gold 13's? if so price shipped to 65616


those sold but i do have another set of center gold 88s


----------



## Jack Tripper

FREAKY TALES said:


> those sold but i do have another set of center gold 88s


pics?


----------



## ars!n

Jack Tripper said:


> pics?


but do you have a car?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

What up Geezus?!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up Geezus?!


whats crackalakin edddie! post them xlaced whls on the rag homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> whats crackalakin edddie! post them xlaced whls on the rag homie


I already did mi ninja.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I already did mi ninja.


got some 14" rebuilt tru spks for sale too


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> got some 14" rebuilt tru spks for sale too


Fool you got ALL SORTS of Goodies For Sale. 

You Should change ur name to FREAKY SALES. 

LMAO


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fool you got ALL SORTS of Goodies For Sale.
> 
> You Should change ur name to FREAKY SALES.
> 
> LMAO


i no ha!!!.....................hurry up and buy!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

[/QUOTE]
sssssswwweeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

FREAKY TALES said:


> got some 14" rebuilt tru spks for sale too


U know the rules! PICS...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TKeeby79 said:


> U know the rules! PICS...


i'll post some up till the weekend. i get off work late and its dark by then. need to take some clean pics of them so they can look proper in here


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

14x7 stainless 72s ???


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Midwest Ridaz said:


> 14x7 stainless 72s ???


Yes, I can get some done too. Pm me for more info.


----------



## munozfamily

Got zenith chips today thanks freaky tales will post pics this weekend


----------



## FREAKY TALES

munozfamily said:


> Got zenith chips today thanks freaky tales will post pics this weekend


thank you sir and yes, please do post some pics slapped on that clean ass 62 rag


----------



## d'Elegance

TTT Freaky Tales Tire's & Rims..of Pacoima


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

d'Elegance said:


> TTT Freaky Tales Tire's & Rims..of Pacoima
> View attachment 434529


x 520


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

Jus recived my ko's thay look good! Nice doing bizniss
Thanks again!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

d'Elegance said:


> TTT Freaky Tales Tire's & Rims..of Pacoima
> View attachment 434529


You know how we do it in pac town.


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes, I can get some done too. Pm me for more info.


how bad are the ko's???? the ones I told you about.............


----------



## FREAKY TALES

implala66 said:


> how bad are the ko's???? the ones I told you about.............


Huh??


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> Huh??


check your pm's, jusy forwarded the original pm from 11/30/11..................


----------



## JB45

TEXT ME SOME PICS OF THE GOLD 88'S WHEN U GET A CHANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JB45 said:


> TEXT ME SOME PICS OF THE GOLD 88'S WHEN U GET A CHANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## NvSmonte

hey homie got money on ready to go just waiting on a shipping price for chrome and gold 13's let me know whats up


----------



## FREAKY TALES

NvSmonte said:


> hey homie got money on ready to go just waiting on a shipping price for chrome and gold 13's let me know whats up


pics sent homie, give me a call


----------



## DanielDucati

munozfamily said:


> Got zenith chips today thanks freaky tales will post pics this weekend


Jess.........What Zenith Chips do you have in stock?????you got any Zenith Cambell Ca ones????


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> Jess.........What Zenith Chips do you have in stock?????you got any Zenith Cambell Ca ones????


no i dont uso, sorry!


----------



## munozfamily

here u go Jess.....for sale too


----------



## FREAKY TALES

like O M G!!!  looks bad ass homie. can just imagine it with some foxcraft skirts on it........eeeewwwww wwwweeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

munozfamily said:


> NICE......


----------



## FREAKY TALES

still have a set of used chrome dz 72s with tires for 850, no accs. also a used set of chrome 88s for 850 and a set of rebuilt 100 spk for a g


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

In need of a set of KO zeniths LMK thanx


----------



## FREAKY TALES

what style kos are you looking for? pm me with your #


----------



## IN YA MOUF

FREAKY TALES said:


> still have a set of used chrome dz 72s with tires for 850, no accs. also a used set of chrome 88s for 850 and a set of rebuilt 100 spk for a g


Pics of the used 72's??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

IN YA MOUF said:


> Pics of the used 72's??


I have a sale pending on the used 72s, sorry for not posting it up earlier. Still have the 100 spk double stamped and the used 88s available.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

My bad, double post.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

IN YA MOUF said:


> Pics of the used 72's??


I have a sale pending on the used 72s, sorry for not posting it up earlier. Still have the 100 spk double stamped and the used 88s available.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ABRAXASS said:


> munozfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE......
> 
> 
> 
> That's a clean duce
Click to expand...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> ABRAXASS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a clean duce
> 
> 
> 
> It's for sale too. Hit up the homie and add it to your collection.
Click to expand...


----------



## IN YA MOUF

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a sale pending on the used 72s, sorry for not posting it up earlier. Still have the 100 spk double stamped and the used 88s available.


pics of the 88's?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Aztlan_Exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's for sale too. Hit up the homie and add it to your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> No mas carros, Geezus :facepalm:
Click to expand...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

IN YA MOUF said:


> pics of the 88's?


i sent you the pics already


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mas carros, Geezus :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> cool cool!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TTT


----------



## theloyaltyones

to the top!!!! Freaky Tales Tire's & Rims..of Pacoima :thumbsup:
View attachment 434529


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> to the top!!!! Freaky Tales Tire's & Rims..of Pacoima :thumbsup:
> View attachment 434529


What's up primo, I see you're shining up that rag 3, looking nice! Now I see why you want them premium sportways.


----------



## theloyaltyones

FREAKY TALES said:


> What's up primo, I see you're shining up that rag 3, looking nice! Now I see why you want them premium sportways.


 thanks cuss and hell yeah thats my main reason im wantin some of them premium sportways..gotta have her lookn classy


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for my Uso Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!Let me know when the zenith Ko's are done.......:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> TTT for my Uso Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!Let me know when the zenith Ko's are done.......:thumbsup:


Ssshh!


----------



## DanielDucati

..............


FREAKY TALES said:


> Ssshh!


----------



## GT~PLATING

Yea sssshhhhhhh lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF

DanielDucati said:


> ..............


wtf?? Ducati got banned??


----------



## AzRoadMonster

TTT!!!!


----------



## AzRoadMonster

IN YA MOUF said:


> wtf?? Ducati got banned??


Yes I got banned by my own Uso(OGJordan)..........Its all love though...........TTT for my uso Freakytales!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new


----------



## FREAKY TALES

STILL HAVE THESE 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$








ALSO HAVE THESE 72 SPOKE WHEELS STILL AVAILABLE, $1000
















IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> STILL HAVE THESE 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO HAVE THESE 72 SPOKE WHEELS STILL AVAILABLE, $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## theloyaltyones

FREAKY TALES said:


> STILL HAVE THESE 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO HAVE THESE 72 SPOKE WHEELS STILL AVAILABLE, $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


[/QUOTE]nice~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:rimshot:


----------



## firme63ragtop

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new


WUTS THA TICKET ON THESE SHIPPED TO 66801 ? WUTS THE BOLT PATTERN MEASUREMENTS ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

firme63ragtop said:


> WUTS THA TICKET ON THESE SHIPPED TO 66801 ? WUTS THE BOLT PATTERN MEASUREMENTS ?


ill check on shipping but its usually about 120-140 bucks to ship. chevy bolt pattern


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

FREAKY TALES said:


> STILL HAVE THESE 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO HAVE THESE 72 SPOKE WHEELS STILL AVAILABLE, $1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


[/QUOTE]

ARE THESE 72S 14S OR 13S???


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ARE THESE 72S 14S OR 13S???[/QUOTE]
sorry bout that brother, they are 13x7s


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

THKS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

DO U HAVE THE REDONE TRUS IN CHROME SPOKES OR JUST STAINLESS???


----------



## FREAKY TALES

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> DO U HAVE THE REDONE TRUS IN CHROME SPOKES OR JUST STAINLESS???


I have a set of 14s getting done, waiting for barrels to get chromed


----------



## munozfamily

4 sale


----------



## FREAKY TALES

STILL HAVE 72 SPOKE WHEELS ALL CHROME. ALSO HAVE A SET OF USED 88SPK DAYTONS AND A REBUILT SET OF 100 SPK DAYTONS, EITHER SET $$$950$$$ ALSO 13" TRU SPKS FOR 1300, THEY HAVE STAINLESS SPKS AND NIPPLES


----------



## SW713

[/QUOTE]



put some on that 58 rag:uh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SW713 said:


>




put some on that 58 rag:uh:[/QUOTE]

Im on it fool. 

Nothing but Dz straight off the Daytona Bakery.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

http://youtu.be/P-7sOrPfjO8


"these are the tales, the freaky tales......"


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SW713 said:


>




put some on that 58 rag:uh:[/QUOTE]
hurry up and buy!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Still have 72 spk al chrome ready to go, no waiting time. Also have 88 spks and 100 spks all chrome ready to go. And last, a set of tru spks 13x7s reverse with stainless spks and nipples.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

http://youtu.be/P-7sOrPfjO8

"these are the tales, the freaky tales......"

what up Geezus? you liked your theme song?

:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> http://youtu.be/P-7sOrPfjO8
> 
> "these are the tales, the freaky tales......"
> 
> what up Geezus? you liked your theme song?
> 
> :dunno:


..


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT for a GREAT SELLER!


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Still have 72 spk al chrome ready to go, no waiting time. Also have 88 spks and 100 spks all chrome ready to go. And last, a set of tru spks 13x7s reverse with stainless spks and nipples.


send me some guey


----------



## FREAKY TALES

you know the drill big dogg, cash that check and send me my moneys!!! give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

HURRY UP AND BUY!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> HURRY UP AND BUY!!!


and you know this man!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

just in is a set of 72s staggered spks all chrome 950, a set of 72s straight lace all chrome 950, a set of DAYTONS center gold 88s 1250, and a set of DAYTONS 100 spk center gold 1250. THIS IS JUST FOR A SET OF WHEELS ALONE WITH NO ACCESORIES....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

]:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> just in is a set of 72s staggered spks all chrome 950, a set of 72s straight lace all chrome 950, a set of DAYTONS center gold 88s 1250, and a set of DAYTONS 100 spk center gold 1250. THIS IS JUST FOR A SET OF WHEELS ALONE WITH NO ACCESORIES....


I need only 3 of them 88s. 

Hook a brotha up.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

buy all 4 and sell the other one


----------



## FREAKY TALES

heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
















next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
















next is a set of double stamped 88 spk center gold daynas---1250
















and finally a set of double stamped 100 spk dayna dayns---1250
















all sets are WHEELS ONLY, NO ACCS!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Will be posting up the wheels this afternoon


HURRY UP AND POST!!!!

:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> buy all 4 and sell the other one


:squint:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :squint:


Hey man, get back to work. Homie is gonna end up in jail for not paying that child support. Recuerde!! 2 22 22 22 y problema resuelto.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Hey man, get back to work. Homie is gonna end up in jail for not paying that child support. Recuerde!! 2 22 22 22 y problema resuelto.


:buttkick:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :buttkick:


SOME LAWYER YOU ARE!!! DID YOU WIN??


----------



## Jack Tripper

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I need only 3 of them 88s.
> 
> Hook a brotha up.


do you want to come off that one 88?

PM ME


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Jack Tripper said:


> do you want to come off that one 88?
> 
> PM ME


there you go eddie, sell your whl to marty and by my set, done dotta


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> SOME LAWYER YOU ARE!!! DID YOU WIN??


A Huevo :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Jack Tripper said:


> do you want to come off that one 88?
> 
> PM ME


PM sent,

uff, ya me paresco al Freaky.

:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> there you go eddie, sell your whl to marty and by my set, done dotta


We'll see young Jedi, 

we'll see :around:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Post, number 1,000

damn I's got to stop troll'n

:run:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Post, number 1,000
> 
> damn I's got to stop troll'n
> 
> :run:


idk bout you man


----------



## SW713

FREAKY TALES said:


> idk bout you man



you don't wanna know bout him :ugh:
















ttt HURRY UP AND BUY!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
















next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
















next is a set of double stamped 88 spk center gold daynas---1250
















and finally a set of double stamped 100 spk dayna dayns---1250
















all sets are WHEELS ONLY, NO ACCS!!!
ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new
































still available, 1200


----------



## firme63ragtop

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still available, 1200


  NO RASH NO CURBS SATISFACTION GUARANTEED ?!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

firme63ragtop said:


> NO RASH NO CURBS SATISFACTION GUARANTEED ?!


hurry up and buy!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> hurry up and buy!!


Ttt


----------



## theloyaltyones

FREAKY TALES said:


> hurry up and buy!!


:sprint:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> :sprint:


thanks for the bump cuz


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

These are the wheels, the freaky wheels.........

:rimshot:


----------



## theloyaltyones

FREAKY TALES said:


> thanks for the bump cuz


all good cuz ..




bump!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> all good cuz ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump!


eppppaaaaa!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: JUST BOUGHT MY SET OF BRAND NEW 72s, GOING ON MY 68 RAGG. THX GEEZUS :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: JUST BOUGHT MY SET OF BRAND NEW 72s, GOING ON MY 68 RAGG. THX GEEZUS :biggrin:


thank you sir!! hopefully you and your vice come to an agreement on that chrome pc now


----------



## FREAKY TALES

heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
















next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
















next is a set of double stamped 88 spk center gold daynas---1250
















and finally a set of double stamped 100 spk dayna dayns---1250
















all sets are WHEELS ONLY, NO ACCS!!![/QUOTE]
Plus a set of virgins 88 spks all chrome show ready and a set of 100 spks double atamped rebuilt.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new 
































And these are still available, 1200


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ttt


----------



## Fonzoh

Gonna hit your # today:nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Fonzoh said:


> Gonna hit your # today:nicoderm:


...


----------



## TKeeby79

Gotta Give props to the Homie FREAKY TALES for coming through for me!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Hurry up and buy!!!


----------



## Fonzoh

:run:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

munozfamily said:


> 4 sale


did you hook up these wheels???pm me?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> did you hook up these wheels???pm me?


yes sir


----------



## chicanito

Do you still have the center gold D's. And were are you located.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

chicanito said:


> Do you still have the center gold D's. And were are you located.


Yes I do and I'm in the beautiful san fernando valley.


----------



## chicanito

Do you have the the adapters and nock offs and how much more.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes I do and I'm in the beautiful san fernando valley.


Donde es eso?

Yo nomas conosco del 110 fwy pal SUR!!!


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Donde es eso?
> 
> Yo nomas conosco del 110 fwy pal SUR!!!


u yu yuy!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> THANKS HOMIE!!


thank you bro


----------



## theloyaltyones

where my rims at cuss??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> where my rims at cuss??


rite teer!! wheres my money??


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

FREAKY TALES said:


> rite teer!! wheres my money??


can u rebuild rims


----------



## chicanito

I'm interested on the center gold D's bro but with accessorys how much more.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

chicanito said:


> I'm interested on the center gold D's bro but with accessorys how much more.


i dont have accs right now homie


----------



## theloyaltyones

FREAKY TALES said:


> rite teer!! wheres my money??


will be der on da way ..:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

88 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTONS SOLD----STILL HAVE 100 SPK REBUILT DAYNAS AND CENTER GOLD 88S AND 100S REBUILT. ALSO 72 SPK STRAIGHT LACE AND STAGGERED SPK


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> :drama:


What's up ninja, thanks for the bump


----------



## fatboygixxer

dayum..


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

nice brotha .. love those 13" trus ... and of course got love for the 72 straights .. WILL be hitting you up finally tihs spring


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> nice brotha .. love those 13" trus ... and of course got love for the 72 straights .. WILL be hitting you up finally tihs spring


let me know!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

for sure jesus ... bump for the best wheel man on here


----------



## FREAKY TALES

heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
















next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
















next is a set of double stamped 88 spk center gold daynas---1250
















and finally a set of double stamped 100 spk dayna dayns---1250
















all sets are WHEELS ONLY, NO ACCS!!![/QUOTE]
Plus a set of virgins 88 spks all chrome show ready and a set of 100 spks double atamped rebuilt.
STILL AVAILABLE!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new 
































And these are still available, 1200


----------



## graham

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are still available, 1200



these are cool.. what is the bolt pattern?


----------



## touchdowntodd

95% of the time trus are 4.5/4.75 but jesus will tell u for sure


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

TTT


FREAKY TALES said:


> heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is a set of double stamped 88 spk center gold daynas---1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally a set of double stamped 100 spk dayna dayns---1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all sets are WHEELS ONLY, NO ACCS!!!


Plus a set of virgins 88 spks all chrome show ready and a set of 100 spks double atamped rebuilt.
STILL AVAILABLE!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> 95% of the time trus are 4.5/4.75 but jesus will tell u for sure


Bingo!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

munozfamily said:


> TTT


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Where my New set of Freaky Z Wheels Geezus?

:scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where my New set of Freaky Z Wheels Geezus?
> 
> :scrutinize:


wheres my moneyss??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

For reals Geezus. 

Let me know if you need a deposit on them Wires.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> For reals Geezus.
> 
> Let me know if you need a deposit on them Wires.


always good, itll speed the process


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are still available, 1200


have these 72 staight lace daytons with brand new fr380s on a trade no knock offs or adapters


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> have these 72 staight lace daytons with brand new fr380s on a trade no knock offs or adapters


ive seen these...these are nice


----------



## touchdowntodd

niiiiiiiiiiiiiice 72s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetittytoptop


----------



## firme63ragtop

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> have these 72 staight lace daytons with brand new fr380s on a trade no knock offs or adapters


WUT DO THEY LOOK LIKE NOW ? THESE PICTURES ARE 4 YEARS OLD HOMIE . ONLY 2 RIMS AND TIRES ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ttt for jesus:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are still available, 1200


i got a 62 convertible back seat and some cash for these


----------



## FREAKY TALES

how bout just all cash instead


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> View attachment 452324
> ttt for jesus:thumbsup:


thank you sirr! look ***** bad ass bro. you see! it was worth it right? and thank you for being a straight up guy, all business


----------



## tpimuncie

Those are badass!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> Those are badass!


thanks homie!! i'm a be like mark goldberg (the wrestler) "WHO'S NEXT??"


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ALSO HAVE A SET OF REBUILT 14" TRU SPOKES FOR SALE. THEY FIT CHEVY BOLT PATTERN, 1000 WITH NO ACCS, OR 1200 WITH KOS. WILL POST PICS TOMORROW


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> ALSO HAVE A SET OF REBUILT 14" TRU SPOKES FOR SALE. THEY FIT CHEVY BOLT PATTERN, 1000 WITH NO ACCS, OR 1200 WITH KOS. WILL POST PICS TOMORROW


14" trus pending sale!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ttt


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> ttt


:wave:


----------



## munozfamily

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Still have straight lace and staggered lace all chrome 72 spk 13x7s


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Still have straight lace and staggered lace all chrome 72 spk 13x7s


You know the rules.....

:nicoderm:


----------



## SW713

jeebus is an ok dude


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Get it Right!!!

It's Geezus!!![


:buttkick:

QUOTE=SW713;15314855]jeebus is an ok dude
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## spook

FREAKY TALES said:


> Still have straight lace and staggered lace all chrome 72 spk 13x7s


how much for the 13x7. pm me price on the straight and staggered. shipped to georgetown tx 78626


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SW713 said:


> jeebus is an ok dude


:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## theloyaltyones

:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

quechus heard you have new old shool wheels !!
ya sabes las reglas!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EXCANDALOW said:


> quechus heard you have new old shool wheels !!
> ya sabes las reglas!!!


on the works still. i'll post once i have them on my hands


----------



## EXCANDALOW

FREAKY TALES said:


> on the works still. i'll post once i have them on my hands


chingao no pierdes tiempo en responder!!
pinche smart 50g phone esta cabron!!


----------



## LOYALTY_ONEs_

uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new 
































And these are still available, 1200, still for sale


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still available!!!


----------



## theloyaltyones

dammn u seem to make it rain saling these wheels primo


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ASI?:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EXCANDALOW said:


> ASI?:dunno:


Sea Mon keys!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

EXCANDALOW said:


> ASI?:dunno:


Got Damn that looks fucc'n sweet.....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EXCANDALOW said:


> ASI?:dunno:


Just got a huesudo!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are still available, 1200, still for sale


SOLD!!!! SOLD!!!! SOLD!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homie Jesus / //// good work good prices and a good homie


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> SOLD!!!! SOLD!!!! SOLD!!!!


nice job!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.59 said:


> nice job!


thanks !!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CUANTO TO TURN THESE INTO 13S??
*
:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s tru spokes with stinless spks and nipples all redone looking like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are still available, 1200, still for sale



:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

E.C. ROLO said:


> :thumbsup:


have that other set of 14s coming in, let me know 5-5, 5- 4 3/4


----------



## FREAKY TALES

next is the set of traight lace 72 spks
















PRICE DROP, NEED TO GET RID OF THEM, 850!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Inked1

You get 72 spoke cross laced zeniths? All chrome and any engraved hubs or knock offs! Thanks


----------



## Goodfellas206

FREAKY TALES said:


> heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is a set of double stamped 88 spk center gold daynas---1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally a set of double stamped 100 spk dayna dayns---1250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all sets are WHEELS ONLY, NO ACCS!!!


Plus a set of virgins 88 spks all chrome show ready and a set of 100 spks double atamped rebuilt.
STILL AVAILABLE!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Goodfellas206

88 gold centers still for sale?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> You get 72 spoke cross laced zeniths? All chrome and any engraved hubs or knock offs! Thanks


i can get xlaced with no ring on hubs and no, i dont have a hook up with any engravers to get parts done, sorry!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Goodfellas206 said:


> 88 gold centers still for sale?[/QUOTE
> Only the 100 spk dz center gold.


----------



## Inked1

Cool! Thanks


----------



## TKeeby79

Want to thank the Homie Freaky Tales for my set of Firestone FR380's


----------



## EXCANDALOW

QUECHUS I GOT UN INCOMPLETE TEXTO DE TI....
QUE PEDO?


----------



## munozfamily

new top & paint 4 sale


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## munozfamily




----------



## regallowlow187

isnt this a rim topic? Not to sell that stupid car :chuck:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres the whls, first is the set of staggered 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still available!
Click to expand...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EXCANDALOW said:


> quechus heard you have new old shool wheels !!
> ya sabes las reglas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also picked up another set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also bought a set of new kos like these


----------



## EXCANDALOW

FREAKY TALES said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> quechus heard you have new old shool wheels !!
> ya sabes las reglas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also picked up another set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also bought a set of new kos like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE COME UP !!!
> TIENES LA TOOOL TOO?
Click to expand...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EXCANDALOW said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE COME UP !!!
> TIENES LA TOOOL TOO?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, 2 of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## 925rider

FREAKY TALES said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> quechus heard you have new old shool wheels !!
> ya sabes las reglas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also picked up another set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also bought a set of new kos like these
Click to expand...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

munozfamily said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


NICE!!!! LIKE THE WAY THE BLUE JUST WRAPS AROUND THAT WHOLE BODY!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

FREAKY TALES said:


> what style kos are you looking for? pm me with your #


Please call me back at 14083144686


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## FREAKY TALES

staggered 72 spks---950
















next is the set of traight lace 72 spks---950
















still available!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## baggedout81

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

baggedout81 said:


> ttt


Thanks homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

daytons with tires for sale, 3 have tubes in em, need resealing. 900 bucks


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## Inked1

keeping North Texas on the streets ! Thanks again to Freaky Tales for coming through with the ~ Zs~ so quickly! I told him what i wanted , he got it, and shipped it! no B.S like everyone else, the homie gots the hook ups !!!:thumbsup: hey Freaky, when you get the locking KOs hit me up, and they would look real good with those multi color zenith chips on them ! I will get some pic's with the wheels on the deuce when she gets out of the shop !


----------



## R0L0

TTT for the homie Jesus!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> daytons with tires for sale, 3 have tubes in em, need resealing. 900 bucks


still available!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

E.C. ROLO said:


> TTT for the homie Jesus!


thanks for the bump bro and let me know when the shipment gets there,


----------



## Inked1

thanks to the homie freaky tales, just got the wheels in and they couldn't be any nicer! see the homie jesus, he got down on the Zeniths for me!


----------



## keola808

Any of these 13's cross lace 72's available?

Thanks...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

keola808 said:


> Any of these 13's cross lace 72's available?
> 
> Thanks...


Yes sir, ill pm you my # give me a call.


----------



## tpimuncie

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Cuanto shipped?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

tpimuncie said:


> Cuanto shipped?


ill take one too!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Inked1

TTT !


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Ooooweee.... Lady of Luck how i'd like ta fuck!!!!!


----------



## Inked1

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> ttt


post a pic of that bad ass six duece on treces crossed laced!!


----------



## R0L0




----------



## FREAKY TALES

E.C. ROLO said:


>


i sent you the wrong chips, send those back and i'll send you the right ones


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> i sent you the wrong chips, send those back and i'll send you the right ones


hahaha you wish... send me another set of wheels and I will send you these 2.50 OG Campbell thangs!!!! hahahah


----------



## R0L0




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> i sent you the wrong chips, send those back and i'll send you the right ones


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahaha you wish... send me another set of wheels and I will send you these 2.50 OG Campbell thangs!!!! hahahah


:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahaha you wish... send me another set of wheels and I will send you these 2.50 OG Campbell thangs!!!! hahahah


sure, we can use that as a trade in


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> sure, we can use that as a trade in


lol... these chips arent going anywhere except on my set of og campbell 13" xlace Z's


----------



## Inked1

I like those multiple color chips


----------



## R0L0

:shocked:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

E.C. ROLO said:


> :shocked:


Looks pipiris nice!!


----------



## Inked1

Those look sharp right there!


----------



## Super Natural Rida Phx

Looking for 1 13X7 72 spoke smooth hub, chrome cross lace rim, shipped to phoenix, help a rida out? Thank's..........


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Super Natural Rida Phx said:


> Looking for 1 13X7 72 spoke smooth hub, chrome cross lace rim, shipped to phoenix, help a rida out? Thank's..........


Pm me with your #


----------



## Inked1

just wanted to show you the ride homie ! as soon as the car gets back from the hydro shop , your Zs will go on it and make it all GOOD ! thanks again on all the help and nice wheels and parts!


----------



## R0L0

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 476083
> View attachment 476084
> View attachment 476085
> View attachment 476086
> just wanted to show you the ride homie ! as soon as the car gets back from the hydro shop , your Zs will go on it and make it all GOOD ! thanks again on all the help and nice wheels and parts!


Good looking car bro it looks like my old deuce....


----------



## R0L0

Jesus this is car car I need wheels for...


----------



## Inked1

E.C. ROLO said:


> Good looking car bro it looks like my old deuce....


 wow, those hoes look like twins! Ha ha, both your cars are clean!


----------



## Inked1

I like those engraved locking KOs,what car those going on?


----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## backyard64

jesus just got my wheels they look great homie i will try to get pics up when i got them on the car


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> jesus just got my wheels they look great homie i will try to get pics up when i got them on the car


No, thank you bro. Good and honest guy to deal with. Hope you enjoy them on that bad ass 64 of yours.


----------



## green65

Whats up Freaky Tales thanks for the knock offs.........Good homie right here..


----------



## Big Karloz

*How much for some all chrome 72 13x7 cross laced???*


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Big Karloz said:


> *How much for some all chrome 72 13x7 cross laced???*


you got a pm


----------



## ABRAXASS

green65 said:


> Whats up Freaky Tales thanks for the knock offs.........Good homie right here..
> View attachment 478181


Nice paint.......


----------



## Inked1

TTT I got my chips today, thanks again Jesus,they look good!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> TTT I got my chips today, thanks again Jesus,they look good!


No prob homie, thank you for the bz and trust.


----------



## Inked1

FREAKY TALES said:


> No prob homie, thank you for the bz and trust.


I posted some pics of the ride homie, but when the ride gets out the hydro shop with those Zs on them, I'll be back with some new photos!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

E.C. ROLO said:


> :shocked:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

In need some zenith KOz 2 wing/bar , no on here much my cell is 818-585-2695


----------



## MR.59

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> In need some zenith KOz 2 wing/bar , no on here much my cell is 818-585-2695


:wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 :fool2:


----------



## HM WREKN82

Bad ass Monte !!!! Been looking for some Zs 13x7 . If know any one who selling some I will check back on this thread. I have money I'n hand... Thanks.


----------



## lor1der

what do you have available right now im looking for a set of stamped daytons either chrome or gold centers let me know what you have and how much shipped to 23669


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lor1der said:


> what do you have available right now im looking for a set of stamped daytons either chrome or gold centers let me know what you have and how much shipped to 23669


I have a set of used prestamped daytons and a set of rebuilt daytons, both 13" 72 spk and both all chrome. Pm me your # and ill get back at you.


----------



## locoloco62

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a set of used prestamped daytons and a set of rebuilt daytons, both 13" 72 spk and both all chrome. Pm me your # and ill get back at you.


Looking for some daytons too 72 spoke let me know how much shipped to 79705 thanks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

locoloco62 said:


> Looking for some daytons too 72 spoke let me know how much shipped to 79705 thanks.


hit me up on a pm with your # and ill get right back at you


----------



## edelmiro13

Any 3 prongs for sale?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

edelmiro13 said:


> Any 3 prongs for sale?


Only a set of used ones.


----------



## edelmiro13

FREAKY TALES said:


> Only a set of used ones.


How used and any pics of them??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

edelmiro13 said:


> How used and any pics of them??


I'll take some pics and send them to you in a pm.


----------



## edelmiro13

FREAKY TALES said:


> I'll take some pics and send them to you in a pm.


Sounds great I'll be looking for them


----------



## FREAKY TALES

got this set of 13" daynas for sale, 3 whls have inner tubes and one doesnt
















































pm me if you need any more info, thanks!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

brotha jesus good to see u gettin the wheel grind on, best homie in the business.. hope all is well with u brotha, ill text u soon


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> brotha jesus good to see u gettin the wheel grind on, best homie in the business.. hope all is well with u brotha, ill text u soon


Thanks and yeah, all is good homie. How bout yourself? What did you ever end up getting after selling your 63?


----------



## touchdowntodd

another 63 brotha  im doin decent, been through a LOT of shit lately.. 

anyways, back to the topic, bad ass wheels


----------



## Inked1

ttt for the big Homie Jesus! Got the locking KOs today and just laid down them multi color Z chips on them, they look perty homie! Soon as the cars out the hydro shop I'll post some pics! Them wheels gonna give it that as doc would say that- eeeeeeeewwwwweeeeeee look ! Lol


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Thanks for the bump bro. Post them pics when you slap the new shoes on.


----------



## sleepy64

can i get some prices on all your 13s you have for sale


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sleepy64 said:


> can i get some prices on all your 13s you have for sale


Pm me with your # bro and ill call you.


----------



## mikal741

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


CLEAN ASS MONTE :fool2:


----------



## mikal741

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


LUCKY WHO


----------



## Inked1

ttt for the homie


----------



## Firefly

Do you have any of those 72 spokes left from a few pages back?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Firefly said:


> Do you have any of those 72 spokes left from a few pages back?


yes sir, hit me up on a pm or with your # and i'll call you back


----------



## theloyaltyones

WATS UP CUSS BEEN TRYN TO GET AHOLD OF U SO HIT ME UP ASAP!!............


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> WATS UP CUSS BEEN TRYN TO GET AHOLD OF U SO HIT ME UP ASAP!!............


asta arriva otra ves


----------



## Inked1

Ttt


----------



## R0L0

ttt for the homie Jesus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

E.C. ROLO said:


> ttt for the homie Jesus


Thanks a lot potnah.


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## 88 LAc

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 474562
> thanks to the homie freaky tales, just got the wheels in and they couldn't be any nicer! see the homie jesus, he got down on the Zeniths for me![/QUOT How much for set exactly like this 13x7 w/tires ? PM price . Thanx.]


----------



## FREAKY TALES

88 LAc said:


> Inked1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 474562
> thanks to the homie freaky tales, just got the wheels in and they couldn't be any nicer! see the homie jesus, he got down on the Zeniths for me![/QUOT How much for set exactly like this 13x7 w/tires ? PM price . Thanx.]
> 
> 
> 
> You got a pm homie.
Click to expand...


----------



## 48221

Jesus is rebuilding a 72 for me, I cant wait to see it restored


----------



## Inked1

thanks again to the homie Jesus for hooking me up with the 72 xlace Zs and the KOs and Chips.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> thanks again to the homie Jesus for hooking me up with the 72 xlace Zs and the KOs and Chips.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!


----------



## Inked1

Bump, for the homie Jesus !


----------



## Arsineo Hall

EBAY said:


> Jesus is rebuilding a 72 for me, I cant wait to see it restored


who you think is gonna get thier rims first, you or me :roflmao: What are you putting them on?


----------



## R0L0




----------



## 13OZKAR

:inout:


----------



## 13OZKAR

E.C. ROLO said:


> [/QUOTE:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

​


E.C. ROLO said:


>


 those came together nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the best homie in the game, and no jesus, not tryin to get a discount LOL


----------



## R0L0

*TTMFT FOR MY HOMIE JESUS!!!!*


----------



## Padilla 505

call me homie lost my phone


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Padilla 505 said:


> call me homie lost my phone


So what do you want me to call you for, if you don't have a phone:.........jk bro


----------



## Padilla 505

COLD BLOODED LOL


----------



## texas12064

Jesus I need your help homie. I picked up a set of 13x7 72 spoke Dayton's and 1 needs the hub rechromed and I need new dishes on all four. There not that bad but I want them looking like new. They were built in 1992. I wanted to get a price, and i had some questions about if you can powder coat parts of the rim or do you just do all chrome. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## anupunu637

i must say it is nice share


----------



## DJ Englewood

FREAKY TALES said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
> B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!


:yes: brings tears to my eyes :tears:


----------



## Inked1

Bump for the homie!


----------



## soloco

Inked1 said:


> ​ those came together nice!:thumbsup:


Need a price on a set of these knockoffs no chip


----------



## FREAKY TALES

soloco said:


> Need a price on a set of these knockoffs no chip


Pmed


----------



## ragtopman63

you got any 13x7 x lace ready to go


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ragtopman63 said:


> you got any 13x7 x lace ready to go


not right now


----------



## caprice on dz

whats the ticket on a set of 14x7 reverse all chrome 72 straight lace with straight 2 bar shipped to 21225?


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for my homie makin them CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN wheels and KOs ...


----------



## 62ssrag

any 13x7 72 spoke srt8 lace triple chrome?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

62ssrag said:


> any 13x7 72 spoke srt8 lace triple chrome?


Yup, got one set. Give me a call bro.


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

817PETE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you sir!!


----------



## ghettoblaster

Any gold center 14's


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ghettoblaster said:


> Any gold center 14's


gold center 13s only


----------



## caprice on dz

caprice on dz said:


> whats the ticket on a set of 14x7 reverse all chrome 72 straight lace with straight 2 bar shipped to 21225?


??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

set of zenith whls for sale, theyre all chrome 13x7s 72 spk with rings on the hubs. they come with zenith kos and multi color chips. get at me on a pm


----------



## MR.SKAMS

FREAKY TALES said:


> gold center 13s only


How much for?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.SKAMS said:


> How much for?


you got a pm


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


>


How much brudda


----------



## FREAKY TALES

E.C. ROLO said:


> How much brudda


i'm a phone call away gina!!


----------



## CHUCC

FREAKY TALES said:


>


Nice!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CHUCC said:


> Nice!


thanks! so is that bad ass 62 rag with the ls engine youre busting out brother


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FREAKY TALES said:


>


Jesus those are nice..


----------



## FREAKY TALES

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Jesus those are nice..


thanks


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus those are killin em ... damnit man .. thought u were outta the game?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

i think pm sucks, cause you bothering people if the item is out of you budget:yessad:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Robert =woody65= said:


> i think pm sucks, cause you bothering people if the item is out of you budget:yessad:


it doesnt bother me but if you want to know the price, its 1850 obo


----------



## sobayduece

FREAKY TALES said:


>


are these rebuilt or what condition are they do they come with adapters


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sobayduece said:


> are these rebuilt or what condition are they do they come with adapters


They're brand new NOT rebuilt. They do come with adapters.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


>


----------



## hangingloose_4u

FREAKY TALES said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*IS THAT WITH SHIPPING ?*_
Click to expand...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

hangingloose_4u said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*IS THAT WITH SHIPPING ?*_
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a pm.
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

FREAKY TALES said:


>


*ttt*


----------



## FREAKY TALES

vouges17 said:


> *ttt*


thanks for the bump sir!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


>


STILL FOR SALE!!!


----------



## BEARFACE

Top notch seller just got me a set of z's thanks once again :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BEARFACE said:


> Top notch seller just got me a set of z's thanks once again :thumbsup:


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## no joke

thanks homie u hooked it up today


----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> thanks homie u hooked it up today


any time budty bro


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ONE SET OF THE ZSTAS SOLD, GOT ONE LAST SET


----------



## theloyaltyones

BALLER!!!!


----------



## sobayduece

FREAKY TALES said:


> ONE SET OF THE ZSTAS SOLD, GOT ONE LAST SET


wtf zstas


----------



## STILL BALLIN

FREAKY TALES said:


> STILL FOR SALE!!!


Give me a call (909) 251-9165


----------



## FREAKY TALES

STILL BALLIN said:


> Give me a call (909) 251-9165


# not in service


----------



## FREAKY TALES

PRICE DROP FOR THIS BAD ASS WHLS, 1650.


----------



## 88 LAc

FREAKY TALES said:


> set of zenith whls for sale, theyre all chrome 13x7s 72 spk with rings on the hubs. they come with zenith kos and multi color chips. get at me on a pm


 PM me price with tires shipped to Chicago,Il. Thanx.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

88 LAc said:


> PM me price with tires shipped to Chicago,Il. Thanx.


Pm sent bro


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT FOR HEY ZUZ!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> TTT FOR HEY ZUZ!


Thanks low s.


----------



## tpimuncie

Y los old skool wheels en 14s?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> Y los old skool wheels en 14s?


Wha cha need paisan??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

[/QUOTE]
1650, come with used adapters


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SE LLAMABAN, ALL ZENITHS WHLS SOLD!!! STILL HAVE DAYTONS FOR SALE THOUGH


----------



## robs68

WHAT UP PAISA....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

robs68 said:


> WHAT UP PAISA....


Que onda zerote! How's the 68 coming along?


----------



## backyard64

wats up jesus ima bout to get the new wheels on da car but i need sum 2 bar ko got any:x: lmk homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> wats up jesus ima bout to get the new wheels on da car but i need sum 2 bar ko got any:x: lmk homie


Sure do, give me a call brother.


----------



## theloyaltyones

to the top!!!! for the 818 baller.....wats up primo


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> to the top!!!! for the 818 baller.....wats up primo


What up cuzz!! Thanks for the bump and yeah right for the baller. I'm a just a small fish trying to survive in a big pond.


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus how u been brother long time no talk ..

bump for the best homie in the wheel biz !


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> jesus how u been brother long time no talk ..
> 
> bump for the best homie in the wheel biz !


Thanks for the bump brother and for the complement, been good! How bout yourself?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

jesus what got right now?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MicrophoneFiend said:


> jesus what got right now?


Zeniths and daytons homie, come on now.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

any 72 Dz


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> any 72 Dz


Yes sir


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

PM me pics and price shipped to 87121 for some all chrome 72 spokes.


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> staggered 72 spks---950





FREAKY TALES said:


> fine then, here they are!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## holguin1966impala

What's up Jesus how much for set of Zenith wheels PM Me. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

FREAKY TALES said:


> SE LLAMABAN, ALL ZENITHS WHLS SOLD!!! STILL HAVE DAYTONS FOR SALE THOUGH


Ds 14s?


----------



## bigg_E

have any 88z ready to go?


----------



## Pjay

Need one 72 spoke center gold


----------



## FREAKY TALES

holguin1966impala said:


> What's up Jesus how much for set of Zenith wheels PM Me. Thanks:thumbsup:


Sent you a pm with the #


----------



## FREAKY TALES

bigg_E said:


> have any 88z ready to go?


Got a set of Chrome ones, and a couple of sets as cores to get redone also.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Pjay said:


> Need one 72 spoke center gold


Think I do, let me check


----------



## bigg_E

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got a set of Chrome ones, and a couple of sets as cores to get redone also.


How much to 28466? Rebuilt? Got pics?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Have 2 sets of 13" 72 spk daytons all chrome ready to go. 1250, whls only or 1650 with Dayton kos and reg adapters. If interested, pm me with a # and ill get back at you as soon as I can.


----------



## backyard64

View attachment 540459
wats up brotha its a bad pic il get a better one soon but the wheels look badass thanks again


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> View attachment 540459
> wats up brotha its a bad pic il get a better one soon but the wheels look badass thanks again


Looks real nice bro, glad you liked them


----------



## theloyaltyones

BUMP!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> BUMP!!


Thanks for the bump cuz!


----------



## topd0gg

Hey bro, i'm looking for a clean set of center gold or triple gold Daytons or Zenith 13's of course.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

topd0gg said:


> Hey bro, i'm looking for a clean set of center gold or triple gold Daytons or Zenith 13's of course.


send me a pm with your # and I'll get back at you asap.


----------



## califas

thanks again homie for my K.O.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

califas said:


> thanks again homie for my K.O.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> Have 2 sets of 13" 72 spk daytons all chrome ready to go. 1250, whls only or 1650 with Dayton kos and reg adapters. If interested, pm me with a # and ill get back at you as soon as I can.


TTT... ALL WHLS and KOS in SHOW COND READY TO MOUNT and HAVE THAT RIDE READY for the SUPER SHOW.


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

u got any zeniths 13's let me know pm me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

antdogbrownsociety said:


> u got any zeniths 13's let me know pm me


Yes I do. Hit me up on a pm for more info.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> Have 2 sets of 13" 72 spk daytons all chrome ready to go. 1250, whls only or 1650 with Dayton kos and reg adapters. If interested, pm me with a # and ill get back at you as soon as I can.


ONE SET OF DAYTONS PENDING FOR THIS WEEKEND. STILL HAVE ONE LAST SET OF DAYTON 72 SPK AND A SET OF 72 SPK ZENITH WITH RINGS ON THE HUBS. BOTH SETS ARE ALL CHROME AND READY TO GO. COULD SELL AS COMPLETE SETS WITH DAYTON OR ZENITH KOS IF NEEDED.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> ONE SET OF DAYTONS PENDING FOR THIS WEEKEND. STILL HAVE ONE LAST SET OF DAYTON 72 SPK AND A SET OF 72 SPK ZENITH WITH RINGS ON THE HUBS. BOTH SETS ARE ALL CHROME AND READY TO GO. COULD SELL AS COMPLETE SETS WITH DAYTON OR ZENITH KOS IF NEEDED.


both sets of dayton whls pending for this weekend, someone must want some clean ass chrome zeniths 72s to put on that clean ass ride for this super show coming up


----------



## FREAKY TALES

STILL HAVE ONE SET OF DAYTONS and a SET OF ZENITHS TO SELL, HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!


----------



## topd0gg

FREAKY TALES said:


> STILL HAVE ONE SET OF DAYTONS and a SET OF ZENITHS TO SELL, HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!


Can you send me pics of each set


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Wats da ticket on 72 zenith


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Wats da ticket on 72 zenith


Sold to the homies from majestics cc in Texas earlier this morning.


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Skim said:


> ttt


thanks for the bump ninja!!


----------



## westsidenickie

Ttt for the homie and them clean ass rims


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> Ttt for the homie and them clean ass rims


Thanks nicky! How's that elco?


----------



## westsidenickie

Going to paint in to weeks I hope lol maybe see u in lv


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ALSO HAVE A SET OF 14X7S 45 SPK TRU SPKS ALL REDONE LIKE NEW. THEY COME WITH AFTER MARKET KOS AND FIT CHEVY PATTERN, 1100


----------



## TheHerif

Hi, do yu have a set 13X7 D's all chrome ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TheHerif said:


> Hi, do yu have a set 13X7 D's all chrome ?


Yup, ready to roll.


----------



## Padilla 505

PICS HOMIE :wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ttt


----------



## Inked1

Bump for the homie for hooking up my deuce!














thanks Jesus for the Zs and locking KOs


----------



## TKeeby79

Thank you to the Homie Freaky Tales for hooking up NYC Rotten Apple with some FireStones & my Dayton's


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank you to the Homie Freaky Tales for hooking up NYC Rotten Apple with some FireStones & my Dayton's


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Thank you guys, and GOD bless.


----------



## 48221

bump for the homie, because he's the homie!


----------



## BEARFACE

Thanks again freaky tails for hooking up the deuce


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EBAY said:


> bump for the homie, because he's the homie!


And if you don't know, now you know.


----------



## Inked1

Damn homie, I didn't know you put your touch on so many dope rides! You be keeping us looking good for real ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> Damn homie, I didn't know you put your touch on so many dope rides! You be keeping us looking good for real ! :thumbsup:


and you know this man!!

theres still alot of bad ass cars out there thats are rollin on freaksters


----------



## lone one

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank you to the Homie Freaky Tales for hooking up NYC Rotten Apple with some FireStones & my Dayton's



looking very nice


----------



## THESITUATION

Sup Chuy u got any treces 72 cx lace zenith or daytons let me know bro Gracias.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

THE said:


> Sup Chuy u got any treces 72 cx lace zenith or daytons let me know bro Gracias.


naris boleada homie, ahorita nomas puedo agarrar 14s en crusados. all i have is straight lace daytons 72spk or 88spk all chrome, chrome and gold and center gold. also have 13" tru rays and 14" tru spks


----------



## Uno Malo

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Uno Malo said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump Tocayo, 
Now for the rest, come get this whls in time for the super show. No waiting time, all on hand and ready to go.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## molinas1959s

FREAKY TALES said:


> TTT


 pm me price and condition of 88 spoke 13s shipped to 93721


----------



## FREAKY TALES

molinas1959s said:


> pm me price and condition of 88 spoke 13s shipped to 93721


pm sent.


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

green reaper said:


> :thumbsup:


Pm sent.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TO THE TEEZZZUUUPP!!


----------



## DeeLoc

any 14s all chrome?


----------



## Afterlife

TTT for the homie...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DeeLoc said:


> any 14s all chrome?


Sorry bro, no 14s. 


Thanks for the bump Anthony!!


----------



## Uno Malo

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thanks for the bump Tocayo,
> Now for the rest, come get this whls in time for the super show. No waiting time, all on hand and ready to go.


Hurry up and buy people


----------



## westsidenickie

Send me a pic of the gold ones looking for spokes and nipple no ass.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> Send me a pic of the gold ones looking for spokes and nipple no ass.


ill send you pics tomorrow over the phone


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetop!


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

ttt


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## FREAKY TALES

munozfamily said:


>


Bad ass brother. You got to take a few days off and enjoy that rag with the top down. Que te vuele la grenia como a Gloria trevi bumping that song "con el pelo suelto".


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I have 13 inch 72 spoke and 88 spoke Dayton wire wheels all chrome for sale in used condition. also have a set of triple gold 70 twos 13s and a set of triple gold 88 13s for sale. if anyone is interested send me a pm


----------



## Padilla 505

Damn your the MAN!!!!! when are you going to start on my cross lace Homie


----------



## no joke

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have 13 inch 72 spoke and 88 spoke Dayton wire wheels all chrome for sale in used condition. also have a set of triple gold 70 twos 13s and a set of triple gold 88 13s for sale. if anyone is interested send me a pm


how much for the 88s meja :nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> how much for the 88s meja :nicoderm:


700 picked up, or plus shipping


----------



## FREAKY TALES

HERE WE GO AGAIN








88 SPOKE DAYTONS IN SHOW COND.








88 SPOKE DAYTONS IN USED COND.








72 SPOKE DAYTONS-13" IN SHOW COND.








72 SPOKE ZENITHS-13" IN SHOW COND-- NOT BUILT BY JD, FYI.
























45 SPOKE TRU SPOKES-14" IN SHOW COND.








60 SPOKE TRU RAYS-13" IN SHOW COND.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TRU RAYS COME WITH MCLEAN CAPS, ITS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SECOND RIM FROM THE BOTTOM IS FROM A USED SET ALSO, SO NOT SHOW BUT CLEAN STREET COND


----------



## westsidenickie

Always clean ass wheels


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> Always clean ass wheels


thanks bro, your ex triple gold 88s will be ready in about 3-4 weeks. they'll be like new all over again


----------



## shoez86

Are daytons ever really "used" even old daytons shine next to imports lol. Love the thread will have to start doing some business with you maybe get my members to put in a bigger order save on shipping if possible. Looks good will be in touch. Joe


----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

shoez86 said:


> Are daytons ever really "used" even old daytons shine next to imports lol. Love the thread will have to start doing some business with you maybe get my members to put in a bigger order save on shipping if possible. Looks good will be in touch. Joe


Thanks, let me know. Got about 17 sets of whls I need to get rid of.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

OGDinoe1 said:


> :wave:


What's up double og! Got an int job for you homie, ill get a hold of you later or over the weekend.


----------



## chosen one

LOOKING FOR SOME 13X7 DAYTONS 72 SPOKE JUST THE RIMS REDONE NICE ENY BODY GOT ENY NEED A SET LET ME KNOW 805 732 8506


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:uh:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:naughty:any in 13x7s?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

how much can u pm me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

dukecityrider said:


> how much can u pm me


Sold!! Going to ny. Along with the all chrome 72 spk and the chrome and gold 72 spk  thanks for spreading the word terrance


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## TKeeby79

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sold!! Going to ny. Along with the all chrome 72 spk and the chrome and gold 72 spk  thanks for spreading the word terrance


No doubt my Brother! Freaky Tales! 110% a Great Dude & Seller! Sold over 4 sets to myself and club brothers!


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup: Thanks for the help J. TTT


----------



## Tage

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sold!! Going to ny. Along with the all chrome 72 spk and the chrome and gold 72 spk  thanks for spreading the word terrance


Thank you bro! Great seller and person to deal with!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tage said:


> Thank you bro! Great seller and person to deal with!


figuring out a quote on the sets to be shipped and will be getting at you guys soon


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ALSO HAVE A FRESH OUT OF THE OVEN SET OF CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK. ALL PARTS HAVE BEEN FRESHEN UP WITH NEW CHROME AND GOLD, EVEN THE OUTERS ARE DAYTON. COME WITH GOLD DOG EAR KOS.


----------



## OGDinoe1

FREAKY TALES said:


> What's up double og! Got an int job for you homie, ill get a hold of you later or over the weekend.


Sounds good Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

let me know when u get another set


FREAKY TALES said:


> Sold!! Going to ny. Along with the all chrome 72 spk and the chrome and gold 72 spk  thanks for spreading the word terrance


----------



## calitos62

FREAKY TALES said:


> ALSO HAVE A FRESH OUT OF THE OVEN SET OF CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK. ALL PARTS HAVE BEEN FRESHEN UP WITH NEW CHROME AND GOLD, EVEN THE OUTERS ARE DAYTON. COME WITH GOLD DOG EAR KOS.


Can you pm pics and price if you still have this... Thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> ALSO HAVE A FRESH OUT OF THE OVEN SET OF CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK. ALL PARTS HAVE BEEN FRESHEN UP WITH NEW CHROME AND GOLD, EVEN THE OUTERS ARE DAYTON. COME WITH GOLD DOG EAR KOS.


pics ?? jesus??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pics ?? jesus??


My comp took a dump and have it fixing, ill send you a txt.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> My comp took a dump and have it fixing, ill send you a txt.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's new


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What's new


center gold 72s 13s,-daytons 
chrome and gold 88s-daytons
coming soon-all chrome 72s 13s-daytons--2 sets
coming soon-all chrome 88s-daytons
coming soon-chrome and gold 88s-daytons
coming soon-center gold 72s 13s-daytons
tru spks 45 spk 14s
tru rays 60 spk 13s
all chrome 72s 13s-zeniths series2s (still debating on it, but if the price is right theyre gone too)


----------



## no joke

FREAKY TALES said:


> My comp took a dump and have it fixing, ill send you a txt.


all that gay porn you see!! lol


----------



## KAKALAK

bump :nicoderm:


----------



## lor1der

FREAKY TALES said:


> figuring out a quote on the sets to be shipped and will be getting at you guys soon


and how much for a set of all chrome 

price shipped to 23669


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lor1der said:


> and how much for a set of all chrome
> 
> price shipped to 23669


72 spk, 88 spk? New or used??


----------



## lor1der

FREAKY TALES said:


> 72 spk, 88 spk? New or used??


price on both 72 and 88 new and used


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lor1der said:


> price on both 72 and 88 new and used


Pm me your # and ill call you.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Got anything in 14x6???


----------



## westsidenickie

Send me a pics of any New gold u got


----------



## FREAKY TALES

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Got anything in 14x6???


Don't have any 14s at the moment, sorry


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> Send me a pics of any New gold u got


I'll take some and send them to you on a text.


----------



## westsidenickie

Kool gold nipples and spokes if u got or centers


----------



## Tage

FREAKY TALES said:


> center gold 72s 13s,-daytons
> chrome and gold 88s-daytons
> coming soon-all chrome 72s 13s-daytons--2 sets
> coming soon-all chrome 88s-daytons
> coming soon-chrome and gold 88s-daytons
> coming soon-center gold 72s 13s-daytons
> tru spks 45 spk 14s
> tru rays 60 spk 13s
> all chrome 72s 13s-zeniths series2s (still debating on it, but if the price is right theyre gone too)


Nice! :thumbsup: 

Great Seller... Great Person... Great communication... All around good man!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Got a set of 13" zeniths black and chrome. They have black hubs and nipples with chrome old school rings on the hubs. Also come with stainless steel spks. If you're interested, get at me on a pm, thanks.


----------



## grandson

what you asking for the truspokes?... pm me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

grandson said:


> what you asking for the truspokes?... pm me


Those sold to Japan homie, might have some more coming in.


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

45 SPOKE TRU SPOKES-14" IN SHOW COND.








got another set of 14x7s 45 spk tru spokes for sale, 1200


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> 45 SPOKE TRU SPOKES-14" IN SHOW COND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got another set of 14x7s 45 spk tru spokes for sale, 1200


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ttt


----------



## Tepico

Hasta arriba por un buen vendedor!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tepico said:


> Hasta arriba por un buen vendedor!


gracias homie!!


----------



## OVERTIME

Price on all chrome 13x7 72 or 88 spoke with kos and adapters


----------



## FREAKY TALES

OVERTIME said:


> Price on all chrome 13x7 72 or 88 spoke with kos and adapters


You got a pm bro.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

FREAKY TALES said:


> 45 SPOKE TRU SPOKES-14" IN SHOW COND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got another set of 14x7s 45 spk tru spokes for sale, 1200


Me like


----------



## FREAKY TALES

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Me like


Me happy you like. You pay me, you get whls, you happy!!


----------



## Tepico

Ey compa text me the zip code para mandarte los pre-paid shipping labels para los true classics. Gracias homie 
TTT FOR FREAKYTALES CHINGON SELLER!


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Tepico said:


> Ey compa text me the zip code para mandarte los pre-paid shipping labels para los true classics. Gracias homie
> TTT FOR FREAKYTALES CHINGON SELLER!





tpimuncie said:


> TTT


:uh::scrutinize:


----------



## tpimuncie

Ill post better pics next week Thanks again Homie!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

still have 2 sets of center gold 13X7 72 spoke Dayton wire wheels and 2 sets of all chrome 88 spokes. Also 1 set of all chrome 72 spk 13x7s and a set of 88 spk with gold spks and nipples. Also, still have the 13s 72s zeniths with black hubs and nipples with chrome ring in hubs.


----------



## shoez86

How much for either the 88 or 72 all chrome to the 808 state 96818 plz.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

shoez86 said:


> How much for either the 88 or 72 all chrome to the 808 state 96818 plz.


You got a pm


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

FREAKY TALES said:


> still have 2 sets of center gold 13X7 72 spoke Dayton wire wheels and 2 sets of all chrome 88 spokes. Also 1 set of all chrome 72 spk 13x7s and a set of 88 spk with gold spks and nipples. Also, still have the 13s 72s zeniths with black hubs and nipples with chrome ring in hubs.


 price on 72 daytons to 84107 and some pics thanks


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

FREAKY TALES said:


> 45 SPOKE TRU SPOKES-14" IN SHOW COND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got another set of 14x7s 45 spk tru spokes for sale, 1200


Bolt pattern ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> Bolt pattern ?


you got a pm bro


----------



## lor1der

FREAKY TALES said:


> still have 2 sets of center gold 13X7 72 spoke Dayton wire wheels and 2 sets of all chrome 88 spokes. Also 1 set of all chrome 72 spk 13x7s and a set of 88 spk with gold spks and nipples. Also, still have the 13s 72s zeniths with black hubs and nipples with chrome ring in hubs.


pm a price for the gold center 72 spoke shipped to 23669
also a price for the 88 chrome shipped to 23669 are any of these stamped


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lor1der said:


> pm a price for the gold center 72 spoke shipped to 23669
> also a price for the 88 chrome shipped to 23669 are any of these stamped


You got a pm


----------



## Cut N 3's

how much for a set of 72 spoke zenith s 13's x 7 to 78702, Skim n Slim told me to holla at you.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Cut N 3's said:


> how much for a set of 72 spoke zenith s 13's x 7 to 78702, Skim n Slim told me to holla at you.


Tell them fools to give you my # and call me.


----------



## DKM ATX

Cut N 3's said:


> how much for a set of 72 spoke zenith s 13's x 7 to 78702, Skim n Slim told me to holla at you.


lamark check your phone I sent you Jesus #


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DKM ATX said:


> lamark check your phone I sent you Jesus #


thanks for looking out big dogg, talked to him already


----------



## Inked1

ttt for the homie !


----------



## tpimuncie

Got my wheels today BEAUTIFUL!!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> Got my wheels today BEAUTIFUL!!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!!


thank you big dogg!! im having a personal set done as keepers


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> still have 2 sets of center gold 13X7 72 spoke Dayton wire wheels and 2 sets of all chrome 88 spokes. Also 1 set of all chrome 72 spk 13x7s and a set of 88 spk with gold spks and nipples. Also, still have the 13s 72s zeniths with black hubs and nipples with chrome ring in hubs.


ALSO ADDING TO THE LIST IS ANOTHER SET OF ALL CHROME 72S AND 88S, BOTH 13X7S DAYTON


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

All for sale!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

A few more.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

And some zeniths


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559

Whats the ticket on the 13x7 center gold?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

2500 as is or 22 for just wheels.


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> Ttt


gold centers are nice


----------



## Blue94cady

How much for the 2way ko with rings


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Blue94cady said:


> How much for the 2way ko with rings


Best realistic offer takes them.


----------



## no joke

how much for the all chrome 88s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> how much for the all chrome 88s


Trade you for those 72 spk 13s you got


----------



## 13OZKAR

no joke said:


> how much for the all chrome 88s


----------



## no joke

FREAKY TALES said:


> Trade you for those 72 spk 13s you got


you just better bring me my wheels and tires on sunday buddy :twak:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> you just better bring me my wheels and tires on sunday buddy :twak:


Sure but bring some extra cash to pay for those 88s buddy


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.59 said:


> gold centers are nice


you need 1 of those sets to add to your collection


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> And some zeniths


Wheels are pending sale and kos are still available.


----------



## backyard64

i like those ko homie  pm me a price or idea of wat ur thinkin on em


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Also getting a set of tru rays 14x7s this weekend. Anyone interested, pls hit me up on a pm.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Both sets of 72 spk 13" all chrome sold, 1 set of 88 spk sold, set of zeniths with black and chrome sold and tru spks sold. 

STILL HAVE ONE LAST SET OF 88 SPK ALL CHROME, 1 SET OF 88 SPK WITH GOLD SPKS, 1 SET OF 72 SPK 13" WITH GOLD SPKS AND 2 SETS OF CENTER GOLD 72 SPK 13".


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

looking for two all gold ds 13 x 7 72s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Also have a couple of these rings sets.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale too.


----------



## mrwoods

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale too.


How much you asking for these


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Price on the diff gold rims (all) please


----------



## Texas Flood 81

how much for these 88 SPK ALL CHROME or these 88 SPK WITH GOLD SPKS


----------



## westsidenickie

TTT 



FREAKY TALES said:


> Both sets of 72 spk 13" all chrome sold, 1 set of 88 spk sold, set of zeniths with black and chroTTT me sold and tru spks sold.
> 
> STILL HAVE ONE LAST SET OF 88 SPK ALL CHROME, 1 SET OF 88 SPK WITH GOLD SPKS, 1 SET OF 72 SPK 13" WITH GOLD SPKS AND 2 SETS OF CENTER GOLD 72 SPK 13".


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump nickie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump nickie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump nickie


----------



## 66SS818

Thanks for the Rims


----------



## Inked1

66SS818 said:


> View attachment 577377
> 
> Thanks for the Rims


 these here are dope , text me a price on the Z rings Jesus. Thanks homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

66SS818 said:


> View attachment 577377
> 
> Thanks for the Rims


Badass!!


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## THESITUATION

Sup Chuy TTT for da homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Will sell for the right price too. Zenith series ll


----------



## OVERTIME

Any more all chrome 13x7 72 spokes available anytime soon ?


----------



## PHAT CHUY

how much for these wheels


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## westsidenickie

Ttt for the homie


----------



## sand1

que onda paisa?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> que onda paisa?


Aqui nomas, sup with you homie?


----------



## ABRAXASS

When homie when???


----------



## kreeperz

...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ABRAXASS said:


> When homie when???


almost ready


----------



## ABRAXASS

FREAKY TALES said:


> almost ready


----------



## Mr Gee

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale too.


How much are deeeeez?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

66SS818 said:


> View attachment 577377
> 
> Thanks for the Rims


Man those are nice, what's the price on a set like these in 13", with 3 bar knockoff


----------



## FREAKY TALES

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Man those are nice, what's the price on a set like these in 13", with 3 bar knockoff


don't know if I can get another set


----------



## jrod6676

Nice good luck


----------



## westsidenickie

What u got in stock


----------



## FREAKY TALES

westsidenickie said:


> What u got in stock


Sup nicky, got a couple of sets. 
72s chrome with gold spks
72s center gold 
88s chrome with gold spks
88s all chrome
88s center gold 
13" tru spks
14" tru raysy
14" tru classics
Have a couple of sets of all chrome 72s coming in but already spoken for.


----------



## westsidenickie

Nice big dog let me see what color I'm going and be back to u this weekp pm me price on 88 gd centers and 88 all chrome an condition


----------



## westsidenickie

Or text me


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## DanielDucati

TT-FuCkIn-T For My Primo Jesus!!!!!Great buyer Great Seller!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup nicky, got a couple of sets.
> 72s chrome with gold spks
> 72s center gold
> 88s chrome with gold spks
> 88s all chrome
> 88s center gold
> 13" tru spks
> 14" tru raysy
> 14" tru classics
> Have a couple of sets of all chrome 72s coming in but already spoken for.


dam ninja let me get a set or two


----------



## 898949

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup nicky, got a couple of sets.
> 72s chrome with gold spks
> 72s center gold
> 88s chrome with gold spks
> 88s all chrome
> 88s center gold
> 13" tru spks
> 14" tru raysy
> 14" tru classics
> Have a couple of sets of all chrome 72s coming in but already spoken for.


how much do 72 all chrome Dz go for?


----------



## 1BADLAC

*88spokes*



westsidenickie said:


> What u got in stock


how much for 13 88spokes thanks chrome ones


----------



## FREAKY TALES

1BADLAC said:


> how much for 13 88spokes thanks chrome ones


Sent you a pm bro.


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559

DanielDucati said:


> TT-FuCkIn-T For My Primo Jesus!!!!!Great buyer Great Seller!!!!:thumbsup:


I dont know about all that he kinda shysty over 100 bucks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> I dont know about all that he kinda shysty over 100 bucks.


As a man, I'll admit to it. Your money will be in the bank today.


----------



## rag61

tpimuncie said:


> Got my wheels today BEAUTIFUL!!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!!


13 or14? Clean!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Best offer takes them. Can go with kos too.


----------



## OVERTIME

Damn wish I knew about these


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Best offer takes them. Series 2s-201s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> Will sell for the right price too. Zenith series ll


Ttt


----------



## 817PETE

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Can go with kos too.


how much just the x laces bro


----------



## biggie84

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Can go with kos too.


Pm me a price shipped to 75220 w knock offs


----------



## FREAKY TALES

biggie84 said:


> Pm me a price shipped to 75220 w knock offs


Kos are sold bro, sorry!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Can go with kos too.


Send me pm on price


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> I dont know about all that he kinda shysty over 100 bucks.


:dunno:


----------



## backyard64

wats up brotha pm me a price on the series 2 also are theyre condition


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Can go with kos too.



they came out very nice Jesus, can't wait to get my campbells redone...................


----------



## shoez86

PM me a price too plz about the series 2 to HI 96818. R u PP optioned?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

shoez86 said:


> PM me a price too plz about the series 2 to HI 96818. R u PP optioned?


Pmed


----------



## tpimuncie

rag61 said:


> 13 or14? Clean!!!!


14s bro


----------



## shystie69

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup nicky, got a couple of sets.
> 72s chrome with gold spks
> 72s center gold
> 88s chrome with gold spks
> 88s all chrome
> 88s center gold
> 13" tru spks
> 14" tru raysy
> 14" tru classics
> Have a couple of sets of all chrome 72s coming in but already spoken for.


any pics of the 88s gold spokes


----------



## duvies 81

i got $600 pm lmk ill pick them up thanks


FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Can go with kos too.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

duvies 81 said:


> i got $600 pm lmk ill pick them up thanks


No thanks


----------



## ghettoblaster

Got any 2 or 3 bar gold knock-offs for sale?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## FREAKY TALES

64_EC_STYLE said:


>


Thanks for the bump ninja


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ghettoblaster said:


> Got any 2 or 3 bar gold knock-offs for sale?


Non right now bro, only have one set of 3 bar chrome zenith (roadster era)


----------



## dlimer279

Lookin 4 sum 13' Chrome D's wit gold centrs? Anybody,Anybody???:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

dlimer279 said:


> Lookin 4 sum 13' Chrome D's wit gold centrs? Anybody,Anybody???:dunno:


You got a pm


----------



## Blue94cady

Looking for 1 88 13 all. Chrome i have 1 with gold spike and Nipples i will trade


----------



## dlimer279

Nice takin at you Jesus,hit me up wit dem pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

dlimer279 said:


> Nice takin at you Jesus,hit me up wit dem pics!:thumbsup:


Like wise bro, who would a known we were gonna go 20 years back in a couple of mins.


----------



## OVERTIME

Got my wheels from Jesus and they came out nice and packaged well no problems


----------



## ABRAXASS




----------



## SHAMELE$$

Are these still aval, if so whats the price?
Thanks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHAMELE$$ said:


> Are these still aval, if so whats the price?
> Thanks.


yes they are


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ABRAXASS said:


>


spks are in brother, finally!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

FREAKY TALES said:


> spks are in brother, finally!!!


----------



## exotic rider

uffin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetyuzzup!!!


----------



## sobayduece

hey homie i need to get my tires mounted on my 13x7 Z's can you send me some info on some tire shops to have them done .


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sobayduece said:


> hey homie i need to get my tires mounted on my 13x7 Z's can you send me some info on some tire shops to have them done .


I don't know around your area homie, unless you wanna take a small trip this way and go through the tire shop I use. Give me a call brother.


----------



## lowdeville

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Can go with kos too.


What size?
Price?
PM?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lowdeville said:


> What size?
> Price?
> PM?


13x7 xlaced
1200, whls only.


----------



## backyard64

the series 2s are 1200 now


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> the series 2s are 1200 now


Oh no, the xlaced are.


----------



## lowdeville

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7 xlaced
> 1200, whls only.


THis may be a dumb question,but will ichiban adaptors work or do they have to be zenith?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lowdeville said:


> THis may be a dumb question,but will ichiban adaptors work or do they have to be zenith?


Any zenith, China, or dayton adapter would fit, Idk about ichiban adapters


----------



## backyard64

Damn my bad homie


----------



## bigsleeps

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Series 2s-201s


whats the ticket homie?


----------



## Cut N 3's

FREAKY TALES said:


> Best offer takes them. Series 2s-201s


TTT


----------



## Fastback68

Do you still have rims for sale, if so which one? Thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Fastback68 said:


> Do you still have rims for sale, if so which one? Thanks


Yes, still have 72s and 88s in chrome or chrome and gold.


----------



## Rolling Chevys

72' s all chrome price


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Rolling Chevys said:


> 72' s all chrome price


You got a pm homie.


----------



## 898949

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes, still have 72s and 88s in chrome or chrome and gold.


:thumbsup: One day ill get the 72s!!!


----------



## EliseoArteaga7

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes, still have 72s and 88s in chrome or chrome and gold.


 chrome and gold pics and prices please


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EliseoArteaga7 said:


> chrome and gold pics and prices please


Look in the previous pages to see the pics.


----------



## exotic rider

ANY GOLD & CHROME 14'S 72 SPOKE?


----------



## loster87

FREAKY TALES said:


> Look in the previous pages to see the pics.


how much for the chrome and gold 72s center golds?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

exotic rider said:


> ANY GOLD & CHROME 14'S 72 SPOKE?


No 14s brother, sorry!


----------



## AirbrushJack83

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

88 SPK ALL CHROME SOLD, 72 SPK ALL CHROME SOLD, ZENITH SERIES 2S PENDING, 72 SPK STAGGERED PENDING, AND CENTER GOLD 72S PENDING.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

Got a question was wondering what a set of these go for.. 
I have a set of ~ 13x7 Daytons ~ Chrome ~ 100 spoke ~ 2wing w/flag KO ~ stamped on dish, hub & adapter ~ serial# stamped > clean set of rims, good chrome, no curb rash.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Got a question was wondering what a set of these go for..
> I have a set of ~ 13x7 Daytons ~ Chrome ~ 100 spoke ~ 2wing w/flag KO ~ stamped on dish, hub & adapter ~ serial# stamped > clean set of rims, good chrome, no curb rash.


Not knocking on 100 spk but really couldn't say bro, not many people have interest on 100 spk. Most people that are looking for daytons, look for 72 or 88 spoke. I know they're up there in price though, 15-17 hun maybe.


----------



## BigBoi72

What rims do you have for sale?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Not knocking on 100 spk but really couldn't say bro, not many people have interest on 100 spk. Most people that are looking for daytons, look for 72 or 88 spoke. I know they're up there in price though, 15-17 hun maybe.


Thanks for info on rims.. 100 spoke Daytons is cool with me but I'm really looking for a set of Tru-spoke 50s or some older Cragar star wire 30s. They would look sick on my 64.
Thinkin of selling the Daytons but didn't want to low ball myself on price if I sell them. Thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Thanks for info on rims.. 100 spoke Daytons is cool with me but I'm really looking for a set of Tru-spoke 50s or some older Cragar star wire 30s. They would look sick on my 64.
> Thinkin of selling the Daytons but didn't want to low ball myself on price if I sell them. Thanks


I'll trade for 13" tru spks


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

FREAKY TALES said:


> I'll trade for 13" tru spks


pm sent


----------



## drasticbean

*freaky tales...... GOOD DUDE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 209impala

FREAKY TALES said:


> I'll trade for 13" tru spks


Thats wrong Jesus!! You didn't offer me that deal for my 5 72's!!:angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> 88 SPK ALL CHROME SOLD, 72 SPK ALL CHROME SOLD, ZENITH SERIES 2S PENDING, 72 SPK STAGGERED PENDING, AND CENTER GOLD 72S PENDING.


All these sets sold. 
Still have 72s center hold 13s
72s chrome with gold spks 13s
88s chrome with gold spks
88s all chrome. 
14" tru rays
And 13" tru spks.


----------



## shoez86

Pic of the trurays 14"


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Here you go uso


----------



## patrons4life

Pic of tru spks 13"


----------



## dlimer279

Yo "J" what you think my wife wants to trade her Tahoe in on a Black 2013 Chevy Cruz and wants to put sum Chrome D's on it ? Any apps to see what that would look like? LMK Gracias


----------



## Sinkatta

do you knoow anyone with some 15x8s. ? if so i wanna buy. i prefer all chrome. hit me up 2103853350


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Sinkatta said:


> do you knoow anyone with some 15x8s. ? if so i wanna buy. i prefer all chrome. hit me up 2103853350


hit up (king of rims) in here, he's got a set.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

dlimer279 said:


> Yo "J" what you think my wife wants to trade her Tahoe in on a Black 2013 Chevy Cruz and wants to put sum Chrome D's on it ? Any apps to see what that would look like? LMK Gracias


Don't have a clue as where to find you one homie, sorry!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

patrons4life said:


> Pic of tru spks 13"


I'll post a pic in the afternoon.


----------



## dlimer279

Any suggestions?:dunno: Just sum chromes or what ya got that wuld work? LMK


----------



## FREAKY TALES

209impala said:


> Thats wrong Jesus!! You didn't offer me that deal for my 5 72's!!:angry:


Pics sent homie.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

dlimer279 said:


> Any suggestions?:dunno: Just sum chromes or what ya got that wuld work? LMK


Checked what the car looks like and Idk if it would look clean with rev Dayton whls, maybe some shallows or other style whls that are not wire whls. Give me a call homie.


----------



## dlimer279

Thanx J ,I'll git wit ya when we get closer on what she's gonna do.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Sup,
What do you have currently available?


----------



## 209impala

FREAKY TALES said:


> Pics sent homie.


Got em thinking it over now:facepalm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pics of the 45 spoke trus?


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64

FREAKY TALES said:


> All these sets sold.
> Still have 72s center hold 13s
> 72s chrome with gold spks 13s
> 88s chrome with gold spks
> 88s all chrome.
> 14" tru rays
> And 13" tru spks.


whats the price 72s and 88s usually go for with gold nipples and spokes?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> whats the price 72s and 88s usually go for with gold nipples and spokes?


My 72s and 88s only have gold spks, 1400


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## green reaper

TTT.... J thanks for that info you text me :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

drasticbean said:


> *freaky tales...... GOOD DUDE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


AND THAT'S THE TRUTH..........


----------



## FREAKY TALES

THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS BROTHERS, YOU KNOW I'M HERE TO HELP OUT ANY WAY I CAN.


----------



## Inked1

Bump for the homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> Bump for the homie


Thanks for the bump brother, 
Got another set of all chrome 13x7s 72 spk daytons ready to go.


----------



## oldsoul

BUMP!


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thanks for the bump brother,
> Got another set of all chrome 13x7s 72 spk daytons ready to go.


how much ??


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup: Post some piks Freaky Tales porfaz :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Here you go.


----------



## ol e

WHAT U GOT HOMIE?? PM ME ASAP.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ol e said:


> WHAT U GOT HOMIE?? PM ME ASAP.


Pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## 88 LAc

Looking for some 14s w/skinny whitewalls 72 or 100 spoke. Let me know what u got. Send PM. Thanks.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Unfortunately my wheel purchase fell through with Jesus. However, I am thankful he is a man of his word. He refunded my $$$ back no questions asked. In this situation, his honesty and integrity means more to me than the wheels themselves. Thanks Jesus. 
CONFIDENT TO DO BUSINESS AGAIN.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

88 LAc said:


> Looking for some 14s w/skinny whitewalls 72 or 100 spoke. Let me know what u got. Send PM. Thanks.


sup homie, get at me on a pm brother.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ABRAXASS said:


> Unfortunately my wheel purchase fell through with Jesus. However, I am thankful he is a man of his word. He refunded my $$$ back no questions asked. In this situation, his honesty and integrity means more to me than the wheels themselves. Thanks Jesus.
> CONFIDENT TO DO BUSINESS AGAIN.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

q~vo chuy que pedo con los S2s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

EXCANDALOW said:


> q~vo chuy que pedo con los S2s


Que onda Jose, el bryan dijo Que si se va hacer con cuando el otro homie se venga para aca abajo. Pero asta en dos semanas.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetippitytoptop


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Still got daytons for sale. All show quality and cond. All 13x7s reverse. Also have 72 spk spare cores that I can use to build any other combination if desired. 
1300 for the all chrome 72s or 88s
1400 for the chrome/gold 88s
1600 for the center gold 72s
All prices are for wheels only.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Here's a set just done for a homie in Hawaii.


----------



## Afterlife

FREAKY TALES said:


> Here's a set just done for a homie in Hawaii.


Sweet!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

How much was his shipping? I live on the same island as him


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice


----------



## FREAKY TALES

rollinoldskoo said:


> How much was his shipping? I live on the same island as him


about 350-360 through usps


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ragtop Ted said:


> Nice


thanks bro!!


----------



## shoez86

Man that rim looks awesome he going to be really happy when he gets that!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

shoez86 said:


> Man that rim looks awesome he going to be really happy when he gets that!


Thanks, they do look bad ass so yeah he better be.


----------



## DJ Englewood

How much for 72 spoke straight and cross lace gold nipples & gold center oh 13x7 to 60430


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7 72 spk, wheels only. This set only, 1100


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7 72 spk, wheels only. This set only, 1100


Sold to Latin kustoms in TEXAS.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

whatcha got sucka......did you knock me off the text message list


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol.. Sup sus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whatcha got sucka......did you knock me off the text message list


Lol, no I didn't boss. What chu need brawh?? I'm a phone call away big dogg.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol.. Sup sus


Sup roro, thanks for the bump


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Also have smooth hubs for your show car. All ready to go.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tru rays and tru classics ready to go


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Tru rays and tru classics ready to go


:fool2:


----------



## no joke

thanks for putting it the order ese :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> thanks for putting it the order ese :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

bump for the homie


----------



## low4ever

Got anything in a 14x7 homie?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

low4ever said:


> Got anything in a 14x7 homie?


I dont bro, but I van have a set done for you with what ever combination you want. Send me some info or a # where to reach you at on a pm.


----------



## HMART1970

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7 72 spk, wheels only. This set only, 1100





FREAKY TALES said:


> Sold to the MAJESTICS in TEXAS.


this set looks familiar Jesus???


----------



## FREAKY TALES

HMART1970 said:


> this set looks familiar Jesus???


Got confused with the homie, but yeah, on their way to tx to LATIN KUSTOMS CC.


----------



## lone one

ho muc h are these set classics


----------



## HMART1970

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got confused with the homie, but yeah, on their way to tx to LATIN KUSTOMS CC.


No problem bro!


----------



## Ra-Ra 62

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got confused with the homie, but yeah, on their way to tx to LATIN KUSTOMS CC.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RED PASSION

ORALE TOCAYO !!! YA SABES ! SE VALE !! ALWAYS LOOKING OUT !!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

RED PASSION said:


> ORALE TOCAYO !!! YA SABES ! SE VALE !! ALWAYS LOOKING OUT !!


Thanks a lot for all your help tokes.


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## sobayduece

check it out compa


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sobayduece said:


> check it out compa
> View attachment 625450


Very nice!!!


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt for the homie! Thanks for looking out for me! Can't wait to see the goods.


----------



## bigsleeps

sup homie how much for these, let me know


----------



## bigsleeps

how much for the zeniths with the black hub


----------



## FREAKY TALES

bigsleeps said:


> how much for the zeniths with the black hub


Those been long gone bro. Pm me with your # and I can build you a new set.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Still have a few sets of whls for sale, so hit me up on a pm if you're interested. 
88 spks all chrome 
72 spks all chrome
88 spks chrome/gold spks 
72 spks xlaced zenith all chrome
72 spks staggered spks all chrome


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetyazzup


----------



## Zoom

You have any 72 zs all chrome? Pm me thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Zoom said:


> You have any 72 zs all chrome? Pm me thanks


Yes I do, just pmed you with my #


----------



## genuinechevy

FREAKY TALES said:


> Still have a few sets of whls for sale, so hit me up on a pm if you're interested.
> 88 spks all chrome
> 72 spks all chrome
> 88 spks chrome/gold spks
> 72 spks xlaced zenith all chrome
> 72 spks staggered spks all chrome








What's up

I'm intrested to know price an condition on the 88 and 72 chrome?


----------



## Texas Flood 81

FREAKY TALES said:


> Also have smooth hubs for your show car. All ready to go.


 how much for a set of these sent to tx 78207 thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Texas Flood 81 said:


> how much for a set of these sent to tx 78207 thanks


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Texas Flood 81

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sent you a pm.


 yea i got thanks will be talking soon 
:thumbsup:


----------



## shoez86

Hey Jesus how much you charging for those smooth hubs and can I get them pre chrome for engraving purposes? Joe


----------



## FREAKY TALES

shoez86 said:


> Hey Jesus how much you charging for those smooth hubs and can I get them pre chrome for engraving purposes? Joe


you got my # ninja, call me, ill hook you up


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

FREAKY TALES said:


> Also have smooth hubs for your show car. All ready to go.


pm me with a price on these


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Coupe's and Z's said:


> pm me with a price on these


Pm'd with info and prices. Thanks.


----------



## UCETAH

FREAKY TALES said:


> GOT RINGS???


 pm sent


----------



## daddylac83

im looking for a 100 spoke d 13x7 gold spokes gold nipples.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

daddylac83 said:


> im looking for a 100 spoke d 13x7 gold spokes gold nipples.


SORRY BRO, DON'T HAVE ONE.


----------



## raiderhater719

FREAKY TALES said:


> Here's a set just done for a homie in Hawaii.


how much for 13x7 cross lace z's like that black..and I sent u a pm thanks man


----------



## 82fleet

TTMFT for the homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

To the top for the freakster


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for my primo,Freaky!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

The money pit.


----------



## 65chevyman

FREAKY TALES said:


> The money pit.


Yup nice 64


----------



## backyard64

thanks bro


65chevyman said:


> Yup nice 64


----------



## backyard64

heres a lil better pic of the car and a pic of those 72s thanks again homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

backyard64 said:


> heres a lil better pic of the car and a pic of those 72s thanks again homie
> View attachment 631080










:thumbsup:


----------



## backyard64

View attachment 631082


----------



## Mr Cucho

Qvo homes u don't any 14x7 D's or Z' !! Gold n chrome ?


----------



## califas

FREAKY TALES said:


> GOT RINGS???


Was up hoMie I need 4 rings how much


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr Cucho said:


> Qvo homes u don't any 14x7 D's or Z' !! Gold n chrome ?


Get at me on a pm pls. Thanks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

califas said:


> Was up hoMie I need 4 rings how much


Going out Monday


----------



## califas

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out Monday


Thanks hoMie


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

How much for 88$ n 72 straight?? Location


----------



## FREAKY TALES

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How much for 88$ n 72 straight?? Location


Pmed


----------



## sand1

let me borrow a set of danas


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> let me borrow a set of danas


Come get em


----------



## gorila

Them 72's are mine if they make it threw sunday......freaky tails .....im almost ready homie


----------



## juangotti

Whats the cost on a set of 72 straights shipped to 76111? 

Thanks

Take Visa?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Wow!!!!!


----------



## one_day_64

Price Check! 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5 chrome in 72spoke and in 100spoke shipped to 60506???


----------



## wheelspecialists

sanjo95116 said:


> zenith series two straight and cross available


The Straight lace looks as if the assembler did not line up the hub with the outer correctly, that wheel will fail fast.

And Why you posting on this dudes for sale thread, start your own boss.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

TTT FOR THE FREAK DIZZLE


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

wheelspecialists said:


> The Straight lace looks as if the assembler did not line up the hub with the outer correctly, that wheel will fail fast.
> 
> And Why you posting on this dudes for sale thread, start your own boss.


I might be wrong but I believe that's the look you get when you use a cross lace hub and build a straight lace wheel with it..


----------



## 73loukat

Any 2 wing smoothies with 2.5 size chip?OG Zeniths only,how much?


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## UCETAH

IMG_20130417_195328.jpg Freaky Tales how much to turn these into 13's reverse & restore/re-chrome? Thanks!!


----------



## califas

Got My rings today hoMie thanks again


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT FOR DA HOMIE


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetizzidytop


----------



## mikelowsix4

What up Jesus I was out your way, hopefully next time we can make this happen. A set for me and maybe a set for a club member. Hit me up when you get back from vacation. For sure next time ill hit you up days in advance.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Here's a set just done for a homie in Hawaii.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7 xlaced
> 1200, whls only.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Still got daytons for sale. All show quality and cond. All 13x7s reverse. Also have 72 spk spare cores that I can use to build any other combination if desired.
> 1300 for the all chrome 72s or 88s
> 1400 for the chrome/gold 88s
> 1600 for the center gold 72s
> All prices are for wheels only.


Still got daytons for sale. All show quality and cond. All 13x7s reverse. Also have 72 spk spare cores that I can use to build any other combination if desired. 
1300 for the all chrome 72s or 88s
1400 for the chrome/gold 88s
1600 for the center gold 72s
All prices are for wheels only.​







Attached Thumbnails   

   

  :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## sand1

:yes:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Damn. Want a set of 72 with gols spokes sooooo bad.


These all look hella clean


----------



## FREAKY TALES

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Damn. Want a set of 72 with gols spokes sooooo bad.
> 
> 
> These all look hella clean


Replied to your pm brother.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

FREAKY TALES said:


>


Hey que tal


----------



## FREAKY TALES

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Hey que tal


Whats up double Og, thanks for the bump.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Cuanto for 72 spoke xlaced gold nips and hubs


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Cuanto for 72 spoke xlaced gold nips and hubs


Pm replied.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Got this zeniths for sale, 13x7s jd era, 1350 whls only. Come with stainless spks and triple plated chrome. NOT MADE BY JD.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice staggers


----------



## daddylac83

Sup wit them 88s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

daddylac83 said:


> Sup wit them 88s


Sold to tx, I do have another set of all chrome ones I can sell


----------



## FREAKY TALES

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice staggers


Thank you sir.


----------



## johnnie65

What's good bro?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

johnnie65 said:


> What's good bro?


Same ole same ole, you should be receiving your kos in a day or two


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## KURSED1

TTT FOR SOME CLEAN WHEELS AND A LEGIT BUSINESS MAN


----------



## FREAKY TALES

KURSED1 said:


> TTT FOR SOME CLEAN WHEELS AND A LEGIT BUSINESS MAN


Thank you brother. Enjoy the whls


----------



## sand1

paisa was crackin?


----------



## caddy4yaass

Got any thing in a 13x6 ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

caddy4yaass said:


> Got any thing in a 13x6 ?


Not in hand bro, I can get some done though.


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> :drama:


Ready to slap the daynas on that duece?


----------



## sand1

bump for a straight up dude jus bought 10k in produce from him 1st quality too


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sand1 said:


> bump for a straight up dude jus bought 10k in produce from him 1st quality too


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> bump for a straight up dude jus bought 10k in produce from him 1st quality too


That's right!! You got to make those pupusas with the best quality to keep your business growing. By the way, how's them fruitstands doing with all this heat?


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> That's right!! You got to make those pupusas with the best quality to keep your business growing. By the way, how's them fruitstands doing with all this heat?


:naughty:


----------



## SW713

LOL


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Whats the turnaround time on a set of 13x7 crosslaced 72's?

One of my boys here has a 65 rag inbound and needs a set asap. Thanks!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Whats the turnaround time on a set of 13x7 crosslaced 72's?
> 
> One of my boys here has a 65 rag inbound and needs a set asap. Thanks!


Got you covered brother, waiting for that phone call.


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Got any 72 real Dayton's. or crossed lace 72 pm me price


----------



## FREAKY TALES

showtimeduecerag said:


> Got any 72 real Dayton's. or crossed lace 72 pm me price


Sent you a pm brother.


----------



## Mr Caprice

How much for 72 cross lace chrome 13x7?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr Caprice said:


> How much for 72 cross lace chrome 13x7?


Pm sent.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr Caprice said:


> How much for 72 cross lace chrome 13x7?


X2


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ElProfeJose said:


> X2


Pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I got this wheels for sale also, 13x7s 72 spk with stainless steel spokes


----------



## debo67ss

FREAKY TALES said:


> I got this wheels for sale also, 13x7s 72 spk with stainless steel spokes


Cuanto?


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

How much for the crosslace 13x7


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## no joke

sand1 said:


> :drama:


what up homie hector!!!


----------



## sand1

no joke said:


> what up homie hector!!!


 jus:fool2:and u?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

no joke said:


> what up homie hector!!!


----------



## Texas Flood 81

FREAKY TALES said:


> I got this wheels for sale also, 13x7s 72 spk with stainless steel spokes


 what the price on these ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Texas Flood 81 said:


> what the price on these ?


Pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

got these two sets for sale also, both sets are the 13s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Black spk zeestas are gone. Still have all chrome xlaced......HURRY UP AND BUY!!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

FREAKY TALES said:


> got these two sets for sale also, both sets are the 13s


How much are the chromes


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> How much are the chromes


Pm sent


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

how much for teh black spokes?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

64_EC_STYLE said:


> how much for teh black spokes?


Sold!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Dammit!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> got these two sets for sale also, both sets are the 13s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


>


What up! Thanks for the boost


----------



## Da SiX

How much for the chrome crosslace 13x7


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> What up! Thanks for the boost


i need me sum x lace


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> i need me sum x lace


Ready when you are.


----------



## verde

how much for the chrome ones shipped to 95110


----------



## FREAKY TALES

verde said:


> how much for the chrome ones shipped to 95110


Pm sent.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Heres another set for sale, 13x7s


----------



## johnnie65

Those are very nice sus.


----------



## Lolohopper

I wish they were 14"


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Lolohopper said:


> I wish they were 14"


I can get some done in 14s if you want


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> Heres another set for sale, 13x7s


need sumwith engraved lips


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> need sumwith engraved lips


I can do them.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> I can do them.


let me know all chrome no knock offs or adaptors x lace maybe u redo mines


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> let me know all chrome no knock offs or adaptors x lace maybe u redo mines


if you have xlaced already, I can get them redone what ever way you want them.


----------



## blackcherry 84

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> if you have xlaced already, I can get them redone what ever way you want them.


shoot me a price


----------



## Inked1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Heres another set for sale, 13x7s


What are you asking for these Jesus .hit me up bro


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> What are you asking for these Jesus .hit me up bro


You know my # homie, get at me. I'll text you tomorrow


----------



## BIGTITO64

How much for triple gold 13s
Pm me thank-you


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BIGTITO64 said:


> How much for triple gold 13s
> Pm me thank-you


I only have a set of center gold 72 spks, are those the ones you're reffering to?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> shoot me a price


I'll get one today and send it to you on a pm.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

johnnie65 said:


> Those are very nice sus.


Thanks homie!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


FREAKY TALES said:


> I'll get one today and send it to you on a pm.


----------



## jpkash

looking for FWD 20" wire wheels, daytons, zeniths, preferably with some gold.


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## 88 LAc

FREAKY TALES said:


> got these two sets for sale also, both sets are the 13s


Pm. me a price for the first set, crosslace w/tires .13 x7 or 14x7. Thanks.


----------



## LA COUNTY

FREAKY TALES said:


> Heres another set for sale, 13x7s


  Dam they are nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

:burn:


----------



## Aaron6284

What's up buddy. What's the ticket on a set of 14/7 cross lace all chrome with tires to 94110? Thanks and have a good weekend homie.


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## classic68impala

can you text me a price for 13x7 72 cross laced with gold spokes and gold knockoffs and tires white walls shipped to 32507

619-876-0037 thank you very much


----------



## FREAKY TALES

classic68impala said:


> can you text me a price for 13x7 72 cross laced with gold spokes and gold knockoffs and tires white walls shipped to 32507
> 
> 619-876-0037 thank you very much


Pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

One more set up for grabs.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Got these also.


----------



## fallstown2163

How much for 14 x7 72 spokes chrome


----------



## losraider63

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got these also.


how much


----------



## FREAKY TALES

losraider63 said:


> how much


Pm sent.


----------



## Uno Malo

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got these also.


----------



## shystie69

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## ghostsd13

how much for the black nipple and hub rims?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

implala66 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump homie.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Totheteezuup


----------



## dj short dog

FREAKY TALES said:


> One more set up for grabs.


Cuanto for a set like the black/chrome cross lace you posted except straight lace?

14's


----------



## sand1

what up foo


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE 3 OF THESE 14" RIMS THAT WERE IN THE BACK YARD.
THEY HAVE RUST BUT IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE.
THE 1 WITH THE TIRE IS PRETTY CLEAN.
THE 2 WITHOUT TIRES NEED NEW DISHES. THE BACK SIDES ARE PRETTY BANGED UP.
MAKE ME AN OFFER? 
I DO NEED A CLEAN PAIR OF DAYTON KO'S.. THEY DON'T HAVE TO BE NEW JUST CLEAN.:nicoderm:


----------



## KURSED1

TTT


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## kiwi

How much for these shipped to 79934?


FREAKY TALES said:


> Got these also.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

kiwi said:


> How much for these shipped to 79934?


Pm sent


----------



## MR.SKAMS

What you have in stock bo$$ uffin:


----------



## BEARFACE

:wave: sup freaky nice talking to you on sun


----------



## SWIGS

How much for 13x7 72 all chromed crossed laced.... and ill come to u to pick up!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SWIGS said:


> How much for 13x7 72 all chromed crossed laced.... and ill come to u to pick up!


Pm sent.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BEARFACE said:


> :wave: sup freaky nice talking to you on sun


Good talking to you too brother. Keep that bad ass 62 on them streets homie.


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## sand1

send me some wheels foo


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> send me some wheels foo


Mañana, what size and combination you want ninja turtle?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

FreakyTales came threw like a mofo ! Appreciate everything . Good dude bad ass product. Thanks again
bro.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I WILL BE POSTING A FEW SETS OF WHLS IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO FOR A 4TH OF JULY SALE. USED DAYTON WHLS, RESTORED DAYTON WHLS, RESTORED TRU SPKS AND RAYS AND NEW WHLS. JUST GETTING MY PICS READY.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> FreakyTales came threw like a mofo ! Appreciate everything . Good dude bad ass product. Thanks again
> bro.


THANK YOU BROTHER,


----------



## MR.SKAMS

FREAKY TALES said:


> I WILL BE POSTING A FEW SETS OF WHLS IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO FOR A 4TH OF JULY SALE. USED DAYTON WHLS, RESTORED DAYTON WHLS, RESTORED TRU SPKS AND RAYS AND NEW WHLS. JUST GETTING MY PICS READY.


Hell Yeah !!!


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> I WILL BE POSTING A FEW SETS OF WHLS IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO FOR A 4TH OF JULY SALE. USED DAYTON WHLS, RESTORED DAYTON WHLS, RESTORED TRU SPKS AND RAYS AND NEW WHLS. JUST GETTING MY PICS READY.


foolio hurry up


----------



## westsidenickie

Ttmft for the homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt, you can also find me in instagram under Og_Freaky_tales


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Ttt, you can also find me in instagram under Og_Freaky_tales


or pinche zerote


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> or pinche zerote


100% full blooded paisa homie. Como dice la cancion, indio como mi padre.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

new avitar??


----------



## sand1

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> new avitar??


dam that looks like some in memory shit lol


----------



## KURSED1

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

HIT ME UP FOR YOUR WHL NEEDS. HAVE NEW AND USED.


----------



## sand1

:h5:


----------



## no joke

sand1 said:


> dam that looks like some in memory shit lol


:roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus .. long time no talk brotha.. any 72 spokes all chrome 13?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> jesus .. long time no talk brotha.. any 72 spokes all chrome 13?


Yup, give me a call ninja.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, 1600 for whls only. 13*7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, 1300 for whls only. 13*7s


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Do you fix wheels reseal them?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ogart63M.V.C said:


> Do you fix wheels reseal them?


Sure do, send me a pm with your # or get my # from dmack, Sean, China, or ray


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sure do, send me a pm with your # or get my # from dmack, Sean, China, or ray


Ok cool I will get your number thanks homie.


----------



## SHINGO

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale, 1600 for whls only. 13*7s


Because I said my customers and want to see more pictures, please send me some pictures of this Zenith.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> Because I said my customers and want to see more pictures, please send me some pictures of this Zenith.


I sent them to your email homie.


----------



## SHINGO

FREAKY TALES said:


> I sent them to your email homie.


Thank you for the photos.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> Thank you for the photos. The center gold rim, is it okay to tell the customer that it is Zenith wire wheel?


Pm sent homie


----------



## moreno54

Ttt!! Thanks again bro...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> Pm sent homie


Thanks again shingo.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Thanks again bro...
View attachment 674997
View attachment 675010
[/QUOTE]
Thank you bro!! Rag is looking nice homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

moreno54 said:


> Ttt!! Thanks again bro...
> View attachment 674997
> View attachment 675010










:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump potnah


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, 14" Tru spks and 13" Tru rays. get at me on a pm if you're interested. Thnx


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s for sale. Get at me on a pm if you're interested, thnx


----------



## westsidenickie

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s for sale. Get at me on a pm if you're interested, thnx


Pm me price on the top set


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Just finished, going to LATIN WORLD CC


----------



## gus65ss

how much are your center gold


----------



## FREAKY TALES

gus65ss said:


> how much are your center gold


1600 for whls only or 2 gs with new dog ear kos and reg adapters.


----------



## touchdowntodd

jesus im close brother... soo close to bein able to grab those freaky tales brand 72 straights off u


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> jesus im close brother... soo close to bein able to grab those freaky tales brand 72 straights off u


There long gone bro


----------



## SHINGO

Hello. 13 × 7J
72 black spk real daytons hub gold, the gold nipple, do you make?
Please tell me the price.:rofl:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> Hello. 13 × 7J
> 72 black spk real daytons hub gold, the gold nipple, do you make?
> Please tell me the price.:rofl:


Yes sir, I'll send you a pm homie.


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale, 14" Tru spks and 13" Tru rays. get at me on a pm if you're interested. Thnx


:fool2:


----------



## JUIC'D64

pm how much to build 2 72 spoke crosslace 13" with gold hub and gold nipples


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JUIC'D64 said:


> pm how much to build 2 72 spoke crosslace 13" with gold hub and gold nipples


Get my # from coast and call me bro.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

coast too busy trveling across the country doing patterns .

hit me up lucky, i gots his number.

:x: hopefully soon i'll be using it to get me some rims


----------



## FREAKY TALES

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> coast too busy trveling across the country doing patterns .
> 
> hit me up lucky, i gots his number.
> 
> :x: hopefully soon i'll be using it to get me some rims


Pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s 72 spk xlaced whls for sale, 1450


----------



## STYLECC61

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s 72 spk xlaced whls for sale, 1450


I have a club member looking for a all chrome set x-lace do you have any?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

STYLECC61 said:


> I have a club member looking for a all chrome set x-lace do you have any?


Yes sir, give me a call at (818)201-4111..... Jesus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Rebuilt series2s zeestas


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> Hello. 13 × 7J
> 72 black spk real daytons hub gold, the gold nipple, do you make?
> Please tell me the price.:rofl:


Thanks again shingo!!


----------



## SHINGO

:wave:


----------



## slo

FREAKY TALES said:


> Rebuilt series2s zeestas


what stuff like that go for ?


----------



## 66vert

FREAKY TALES said:


> Rebuilt series2s zeestas


How it going jesus them are some nice wheels glad to hear you are satisfied with them.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

66vert said:


> How it going jesus them are some nice wheels glad to hear you are satisfied with them.


You guys did an awesome job.


----------



## 66vert

FREAKY TALES said:


> You guys did an awesome job.


Are you ready for the straight lace set with super swepts


----------



## FREAKY TALES

66vert said:


> Are you ready for the straight lace set with super swepts


Shoot em


----------



## 66vert

FREAKY TALES said:


> Shoot em


Thank u brotha for placing another order today.
The original wire wheel co.


----------



## Gus D

TTT you are doing it big homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Gus D said:


> TTT you are doing it big homie! :thumbsup:


Neh, I'm just a small fish in a big pond but thanks a lot big dogg


----------



## 310~SFCC

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s 72 spk xlaced whls for sale, 1450


How much for a set exactly like this but in 14x7?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

310~SFCC said:


> How much for a set exactly like this but in 14x7?


Same price.


----------



## SHINGO

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thanks again shingo!!


Good morning. The tool of Series 2, can I come with?


----------



## Pjay

Need 1 left side dog ear KO if so how much


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> Good morning. The tool of Series 2, can I come with?


Yes sir


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Pjay said:


> Need 1 left side dog ear KO if so how much


I think I have one chrome one, I'll check when I get off work.


----------



## SHINGO

OK. Thank you. When you ship the Series 2, please tell us.


----------



## Wicked Wayz

TTT pm sent


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT for Homie Chuy


----------



## FREAKY TALES

[/QUOTE]
Thats right......tmm tmm tmm, another bites the dust..a!! And like Goldberg said, "who's next"??


----------



## MR.LAC

FREAKY TALES said:


> Rebuilt series2s zeestas


Q'vo homie. Do you have those Z series 2 in stock?


----------



## 310~SFCC

FREAKY TALES said:


> Same price.


Stainless steel?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

310~SFCC said:


> Stainless steel?


Yup, stainless steel spks.


----------



## 898949

T T T :h5:


----------



## JUIC'D64

My wheels done yet lol jk


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JUIC'D64 said:


> My wheels done yet lol jk


They're on the works bro


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## tlc64impala

PM Sent


----------



## SHINGO

72 black spk real daytons hub gold, the gold nipple, do you make?
Please tell me the price.:rofl:


----------



## MR.LAC

MR.LAC said:


> Q'vo homie. Do you have those Z series 2 in stock?


?????????????


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.LAC said:


> ?????????????


Give me a call homie.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Got to Thank the homie FreakyTales for taking time out of his busy schedule to go to the LA Car Show, pick up my wheels from Mark, Box them up really well, and ship them to me. 

All this without asking for anything in exchange!

Once again Jesus, thank you.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Got to Thank the homie FreakyTales for taking time out of his busy schedule to go to the LA Car Show, pick up my wheels from Mark, Box them up really well, and ship them to me.
> 
> All this without asking for anything in exchange!
> 
> Once again Jesus, thank you.


Ya sabes honz, always there to help out if I can.


----------



## valley_legendz

hey freaky tales they told me that u can fix wire wheels i would like to know fi u can fix lose spokes from a 72 spoke Dayton how much would u charge?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

valley_legendz said:


> hey freaky tales they told me that u can fix wire wheels i would like to know fi u can fix lose spokes from a 72 spoke Dayton how much would u charge?


Simon, send me a pm with your # and I'll give you a call.


----------



## mikelowsix4

What up Jesus what's new? What's for sale?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

mikelowsix4 said:


> What up Jesus what's new? What's for sale?


Got some of those xlaced zs you been wanting. Also have Daytons 72 spk and staggered spks too. Give me a call ninja!!


----------



## LA COUNTY

:shocked: Any pikz :nicoderm: homie .


----------



## Supreme59rag

Hey homie I'm still on the hunt for chrome and gold 14's for my 59. Anything?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Supreme59rag said:


> Hey homie I'm still on the hunt for chrome and gold 14's for my 59. Anything?


Got some xlaced coming out. Send me a pm with your # pls.


----------



## Supreme59rag

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got some xlaced coming out. Send me a pm with your # pls.


Wurd


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Got all these for sale. Best offer takes them. 13*7s


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got all these for sale. Best offer takes them. 13*7s


how much for them all chrome 72s ??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Coupe's and Z's said:


> how much for them all chrome 72s ??


1300 whls only


----------



## SHINGO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...-100-spk-dz-stamped-dz-shark-kos-imag0199.jpg

how much for ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...-100-spk-dz-stamped-dz-shark-kos-imag0199.jpg
> 
> how much for ?


Sent you a pm


----------



## texas12064

How much for the gold and chrome 72's?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

texas12064 said:


> How much for the gold and chrome 72's?


Pm sent.


----------



## 63 VERT

Post up some pics of all the spinners you have for sale Jesus 
My homie needs some in chrome? Dayton or zenith


----------



## FREAKY TALES

63 VERT said:


> Post up some pics of all the spinners you have for sale Jesus
> My homie needs some in chrome? Dayton or zenith


I'll post em up mañana


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Good talking with you today Jesus! I will let you know when I need a set of those 72 spoke staggered! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Good talking with you today Jesus! I will let you know when I need a set of those 72 spoke staggered! :thumbsup:


Like wise and Ya saves, let me know when you're ready brother.


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## Mr Cucho

JUIC'D64 said:


>


Like em nice 3wing ko's lookx sharp !! Need some like em for my Z's I got frm homie Jesus aka freaky tales B-)


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## 82fleet

THANKS JESUS FOR THE HOOK UP BRO, REAL GOOD BUSINESS MAN:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

82fleet said:


> THANKS JESUS FOR THE HOOK UP BRO, REAL GOOD BUSINESS MAN:thumbsup:


Thank you brother, enjoy your daytons.


----------



## hoppin62

:h5:


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## Afterlife

TTT for the homie...


----------



## Kenny 509

What do you have in all chrome 13x7?? Can you do some with painted spokes(red) I could give you the paint code to match my car


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Kenny 509 said:


> What do you have in all chrome 13x7?? Can you do some with painted spokes(red) I could give you the paint code to match my car


I have all chrome daytons. Also have staggered spks in all chrome. I'll send you a pm with a quote on the painted spks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Helping out a homie sell these whls, here's a set of 13 x 7 Dayton wire wheels with accessories for sale at 1400 or with tires for 1600. They have orange powder coat spks and gold hubs/nipples.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s daytons with dog ear kos and porcelain chips, come with reg painted adapters. 1600


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s, whls only, 1200


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s daytons with dog ear kos and porcelain chips, come with reg painted adapters. 1600


How much for the chips loko


----------



## robs68

LOOKING NICE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Flood 81

you have any 13x7 with the ring on the hub?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Texas Flood 81 said:


> you have any 13x7 with the ring on the hub?


You got a pm


----------



## Straight 66

PM sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Pmed back


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7 72 staggered spks, stainless steel spks. For sale!!


----------



## Straight 66

Didn't get it??


----------



## SHINGO

How much just the rim of the real Dayton 13 × 88 spoke gold center?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> How much just the rim of the real Dayton 13 × 88 spoke gold center?


Pm sent, your whls should be there by the end of the week


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Still have a couple of sets of daytons and staggered spks for sale. All chrome 72 spk 13*7s


----------



## Supreme59rag

What do you have for sale in 14's right now?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Supreme59rag said:


> What do you have for sale in 14's right now?


No 14s on hand. I can get you some built though if you want. Let me know


----------



## Supreme59rag

FREAKY TALES said:


> No 14s on hand. I can get you some built though if you want. Let me know


Sending you a pm


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt for the homie!


----------



## ReppinTX

JUIC'D64 said:


>


Are these for sale...?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ReppinTX said:


> Are these for sale...?


Those are not mine, I built 2 whls for this homie that needed them. I can build you a set if you want, let me know.


----------



## ramiro6687

TTT


----------



## TYTE9D

Looking for 1 all gold or gold center 88 spoke 13x7. Let me know.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Feels like Christmas with the cold weather and getting this in the mail today!! 










Thanks Freaky Tales.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Those r nice. Wats the ticket on them


----------



## G Welding

You still Have these wheels for sale?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

G Welding said:


> You still Have these wheels for sale?


Huh :dunno:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

TTT...


----------



## firme63ragtop

Any Truspokes for sale ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

firme63ragtop said:


> Any Truspokes for sale ?


Not on hand but say the word and they shall get done.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

TTT FOR JESUS AKA OG FREAKY TALES!


----------



## del toro

What's the ticket on some 72 spokes ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

del toro said:


> What's the ticket on some 72 spokes ?


Pm sent homie.


----------



## firme63ragtop

FREAKY TALES said:


> Not on hand but say the word and they shall get done.


Orale , what would be the price tag ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Here's a set of zenith of cali wheels up for grabs. Size is 13*7 72 spk with stainless spks. Price is 1300 for WHEELS ONLY. Thanks for looking.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Got all these sets up for grabs, all 13*7s. zenith of cal, daytons and USA whls, hit me up if you're interested in any of these. Thanks!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Also have (2) sets of zenith series2 xlaced 13*7s I might be getting rid of if the price is right.


----------



## Sixtaillights

I want them all!!!!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

FREAKY TALES said:


> Also have (2) sets of zenith series2 xlaced 13*7s I might be getting rid of if the price is right.


Nice Wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Sixtaillights said:


> I want them all!!!!


Cash that check and they can be all yours homie.


----------



## ReppinTX

FREAKY TALES said:


> Those are not mine, I built 2 whls for this homie that needed them. I can build you a set if you want, let me know.


How much for a set like them...?


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

FREAKY TALES said:


> Also have (2) sets of zenith series2 xlaced 13*7s I might be getting rid of if the price is right.


How much for these for the wheels only I don't need assecories


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

FREAKY TALES said:


> Also have (2) sets of zenith series2 xlaced 13*7s I might be getting rid of if the price is right.


How much for these I don't need assecories


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ogart63M.V.C said:


> How much for these I don't need assecories


Get my # from Chris sfv majestics and call me


----------



## enrique banuelos

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7 72 staggered spks, stainless steel spks. For sale!!


 you still got these pm price shipped to 76002


----------



## FREAKY TALES

enrique banuelos said:


> you still got these pm price shipped to 76002


Pmed


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s ready to go


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s just finished, and ready to go


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s just finished, and ready to go


Lookn bad ass homie Jesus !!!


----------



## drasticbean

great dude ..!!


----------



## Lolohopper

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s just finished, and ready to go


how much for a set with all parts to munt on my 63 impala in 14*7


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Lolohopper said:


> how much for a set with all parts to munt on my 63 impala in 14*7


I'll pm you a quote


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr Cucho said:


> Lookn bad ass homie Jesus !!!


Your whls are in their way brotha.


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> Your whls are in their way brotha.


Orale homie nice ? !!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s just finished, and ready to go


Those are bad ass. How much


----------



## jspekdc2

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s just finished, and ready to go


Damm, those are freshhh as hell. Someones going to be very happppy... TTT


----------



## Supreme59rag

FREAKY TALES said:


> Your whls are in their way brotha.


Can't wait till I get that^ message!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Supreme59rag said:


> Can't wait till I get that^ message!


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s just finished, and ready to go


dare I ask? text me the price on these bro!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

R0L0 said:


> dare I ask? text me the price on these bro!


Talk to me dirty homie (no ****)


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

great talking to you bro, thanks for all the great information :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> great talking to you bro, thanks for all the great information :thumbsup:


you know it let me know when you are ready


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

FREAKY TALES said:


> Get my # from Chris sfv majestics and call me


Pm homie a price on those I can't get a hold of Chris


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ogart63M.V.C said:


> Pm homie a price on those I can't get a hold of Chris


It was good talking to you brother, see you tomorrow


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

FREAKY TALES said:


> you know it let me know when you are ready


did you get that price for me bro


----------



## FREAKY TALES

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> did you get that price for me bro


Pm me your # again.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s ready to go


:nicoderm:


----------



## KRAZY'S KUSTOMZ

Supp brother. I'm looking to trade some of my flaked and kandy out pattern job for a set of 72 xlaced 13, or 14 check out my page let me know if intrested.thanks 8187937444 krazy


----------



## Low60impala

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s just finished, and ready to go


how much a set like this


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Low60impala said:


> how much a set like this


Pm sent.


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Thanks for the wheels homie can't wait to roll in them!!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Thanks for the wheels homie can't wait to roll on them!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ogart63M.V.C said:


> Thanks for the wheels homie can't wait to roll on them!!!


Thank you brother


----------



## 64 For Life

Zenith 72 xlaced 13 x 7 all chrome with zenith hub and black spokes and chrome and black knock offs. How much? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

64 For Life said:


> Zenith 72 xlaced 13 x 7 all chrome with zenith hub and black spokes and chrome and black knock offs. How much? Let me know. Thanks.


You got my #, give me a call tomorrow and we can work something out with the set you have.


----------



## micahp

how much for the 88 spoke center gold daytons


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ogart63M.V.C said:


> Thanks for the wheels homie can't wait to roll on them!!!


man them wheels look fucken good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s just finished, and ready to go










:thumbsuprice?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got all these sets up for grabs, all 13*7s. zenith of cal, daytons and USA whls, hit me up if you're interested in any of these. Thanks!!










price?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsuprice?


give me a call ninja! You gots my number


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> man them wheels look fucken good


Thanks, got an engraved set calling your name


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thanks, got an engraved set calling your name


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


>


Damm it Smiley You told me you wanted them from us LOL....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> Damm it Smiley You told me you wanted them from us LOL....


Don't trip boo, theres enough for everyone. Wether you or me or the person next door....


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> Don't trip boo, theres enough for everyone. Wether you or me or the person next door....


X2 true homie Jesus !!!


----------



## johnnie65

Sup sus. Thanks for the info last nite.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

johnnie65 said:


> Sup sus. Thanks for the info last nite.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

johnnie65 said:


> Sup sus. Thanks for the info last nite.


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT for some clean ass wheels at good prices.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## ReppinTX

FREAKY TALES said:


> TTT [/QUOTE
> Orale....Can't wait to get both sets Homie...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ReppinTX said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT [/QUOTE
> Orale....Can't wait to get both sets Homie...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind donations. Now my kids will be able to get Christmas presents
Click to expand...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> ReppinTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind donations. Now my kids will be able to get Christmas presents
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Cucho

Orale homie Jesus u got down like James brown qno. Haha nice just how I waned different style as every one else B-) now just waitn to put some 520s on em at soones I get the Oder one B-)http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=881978&stc=1&d=1384152991


----------



## special_k

How much for 5 13x7 72 spoke straight lace with candy blue spokes and candy blue mid dish.
Adapters and knock offs too
Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## FREAKY TALES

special_k said:


> How much for 5 13x7 72 spoke straight lace with candy blue spokes and candy blue mid dish.
> Adapters and knock offs too
> Thanks
> Kenny


Pm sent.


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> Pm sent.


Este Vato Kenny seen post em todos Los q benden wheels !! Let see who he gos with B-) if is u juses TTT all Firme haha !!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT for garage built whls


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> TTT for garage built whls


X2 is don't matter if is on ur own house or any where else at longest is good quality qno homie Jesus ? lowrider19 haten haha is all good qno ppl wll pick da best TTT FOR FRAKY TALES !!!


----------



## Lowrider19

I'm not hating,he's doing his thing,I was just trying to answer the guy's questions. Never said anything was wrong with the wheels,quality seems very good on every wheel you sell,Jesus.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lowrider19 said:


> I'm not hating,he's doing his thing,I was just trying to answer the guy's questions. Never said anything was wrong with the wheels,quality seems very good on every wheel you sell,Jesus.


Homie that guy never ask about where he was doin em wheels !! Tell u pop out with all that hey seens he sow ur coment u said that word garage lik freaky tales post it!!! Estado Loko t0 much this n that !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

All I know is TTT FOR HOMIE JESUS !!! Aqui frm MR CHUCO !!!


----------



## ramiro6687

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale homie Jesus u got down like James brown qno. Haha nice just how I waned different style as every one else B-) now just waitn to put some 520s on em at soones I get the Oder one B-)http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=881978&stc=1&d=1384152991


Bad ass combo right there!!!


----------



## HATE ME

How much for these freaky tales


FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7 72 staggered
> spks, stainless steel spks. For sale!!


----------



## HATE ME

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7 72 staggered spks, stainless steel spks. For sale!!


Cuanto


----------



## Mr Cucho

ramiro6687 said:


> Bad ass combo right there!!!


Yea they came out nice homie thx !!


----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## CustomMachines

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale homie Jesus u got down like James brown qno. Haha nice just how I waned different style as every one else B-) now just waitn to put some 520s on em at soones I get the Oder one B-)http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=881978&stc=1&d=1384152991


daaayum :yes: 
wanna see more :naughty:


----------



## Mr Cucho

CustomMachines said:


> daaayum :yes:
> wanna see more :naughty:


B-) hittn up homie he wll do wat ever is in ur mind or style some different ass the Oders that wat I like have my own style not have same ass most ppl !!!


----------



## ramiro6687

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Up for grabs. Brand new locking kos. With either chrome or gold rings.


----------



## 4evrlo

how much for one 13x7 reverse all chrome 72 spoke straight lace Dayton or "Dayton style"pm me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

4evrlo said:


> how much for one 13x7 reverse all chrome 72 spoke straight lace Dayton or "Dayton style"pm me


Pm sent.


----------



## sand1

que onda pinche joto?


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

thanks again carnal..............:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> thanks again carnal..............:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FOR SALE!!!! 13X7s


----------



## Lolohopper

Any 14x7? 72 spokes


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:







nice red chips


----------



## los23

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s ready to go


price on these?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

los23 said:


> price on these?


Give me a call bro. I'll send you my # on a pm


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Double post


----------



## laylo67

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice red chips


U selling these??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

laylo67 said:


> U selling these??


Yes sir, pm me for more info


----------



## chucky

FREAKY TALES said:


> FOR SALE!!!! 13X7s


Txt me 619 534 7671 I want more info plz


----------



## FREAKY TALES

chucky said:


> Txt me 619 534 7671 I want more info plz


I sent you a text bro.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

campbell chips nice


----------



## mrwoods

Can you restore some OG 80 spoke knock offs LA wire wheels gangster series?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

mrwoods said:


> Can you restore some OG 80 spoke knock offs LA wire wheels gangster series?


Pm me some pics pls.


----------



## mikelowsix4

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> campbell chips nice


 These are super clean, I'm diggin the chip


----------



## backyard64

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> :wave:


Sup big homie, you ready for the new whls??


----------



## GTColorado

Do you restore wheels?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

GTColorado said:


> Do you restore wheels?


I don't do it personally, I have a whl guy that I take them to


----------



## GTColorado

FREAKY TALES said:


> I don't do it personally, I have a whl guy that I take them to


I got 2 72 spoke Dayton's with loose spokes what would it cost to get them tightened and re sealed


----------



## Tami at Zeus

FREAKY TALES said:


> I don't do it personally, I have a whl guy that I take them to


 Thank you for the honest answer, basically that's all people need to hear; regardless of how things get twisted, I've always heard you have an A-1 five star reputation. Keep up the Great Work!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

GTColorado said:


> I got 2 72 spoke Dayton's with loose spokes what would it cost to get them tightened and re sealed


give me a call. I left you my # on a pm


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tami said:


> View attachment 922481
> Thank you for the honest answer, basically that's all people need to hear; regardless of how things get twisted, I've always heard you have an A-1 five star reputation. Keep up the Great Work!!!


No prob and thanks for the compliment. Best wishes to you and yours too.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

AND YOU KNOW WHAT ELSE, HERE YOU ARE AT OUR BOOTH TRYING TO SUCK UP, I couldn't resist taking the picture and then you text Lowrider 19 threatening him that YOU could sue me, hope he still has all those texts to post that really show your true colors beneath that innocent smurk.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

GTColorado said:


> I got 2 72 spoke Dayton's with loose spokes what would it cost to get them tightened and re sealed


Pls reply in a pm, send me your #


----------



## SHINGO

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....0x480/1459184_321297964678265_194026808_n.jpg


I have received the item. Thank you for the smooth transaction.:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....0x480/1459184_321297964678265_194026808_n.jpg
> 
> 
> I have received the item. Thank you for the smooth transaction.:thumbsup:


Thank you for the multiple transactions Shingo!! Got the chrome and golds started already.


----------



## SHINGO

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thank you for the multiple transactions Shingo!! Got the chrome and golds started already.


:run:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SHINGO said:


> :run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SHINGO said:


> :run:


LOL!!!
What up Shingo


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SHINGO

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> LOL!!!
> What up Shingo


What up !!ROADSTAR*ROBINSON:wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## mikelowsix4

What up Jesus:wave: what's new? Ya mero homie. TTT for Freaky tales and his quality wheels.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

mikelowsix4 said:


> What up Jesus:wave: what's new? Ya mero homie. TTT for Freaky tales and his quality wheels.


Be patients lil grass hopper, in due time. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> Be patients lil grass hopper, in due time. Good things come to those who wait.


X2 !!! Was up homie Jesus what's the word mackn bird !!! Hard workn Vato aqui TTT AKA FREAKY TALES !!!


----------



## backyard64

SOON HOMIE


FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup big homie, you ready for the new whls??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr Cucho said:


> X2 !!! Was up homie Jesus what's the word mackn bird !!! Hard workn Vato aqui TTT AKA FREAKY TALES !!!


Sup chuco, you get your pkg?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> SOON HOMIE


Hurry up and buy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup chuco, you get your pkg?


Simon homie I got it this pass sat grasias Jesus !!!!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Wup homie!!!


----------



## 68way

Thanks for the fast reply and smooth transaction, definitely happy with the wheels. 2nd set I have bought from Jesus definitely won't be the last.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

68way said:


> Thanks for the fast reply and smooth transaction, definitely happy with the wheels. 2nd set I have bought from Jesus definitely won't be the last.
> 
> View attachment 935570


Thank you brother, I'll be here for round 3 and remember what I told you for round 3


----------



## Supreme59rag

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4

FREAKY TALES said:


> Be patients lil grass hopper, in due time. Good things come to those who wait.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

68way said:


> Thanks for the fast reply and smooth transaction, definitely happy with the wheels. 2nd set I have bought from Jesus definitely won't be the last.
> 
> View attachment 935570










:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

need a turkey for xmas can u get?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sand1 said:


> need a turkey for xmas can u get?


Sure, how many pounds?? Everyday I'm hustling!!!


----------



## flakes23

send me a price on a set of chrome 13x7 72's strait laced?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

flakes23 said:


> send me a price on a set of chrome 13x7 72's strait laced?


Pm sent.


----------



## iceman206

FREAKY TALES said:


> FOR SALE!!!! 13X7s


Still got these?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

iceman206 said:


> Still got these?


Yes sir hit me up with your # on a pm for more info. Thanks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## implala66

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> campbell chips nice



Nice chips


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

implala66 said:


> Nice chips


Yea they are.. I was gonna buy them before freakster snatched them up


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT:COOL:


----------



## 82fleet

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317

Anyone got and 13x7 triple gold or all gold daytons?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO, your whls will be ready this weekend homeboy!!!


----------



## mikelowsix4

:dunno:


----------



## SHINGO

FREAKY TALES said:


> SHINGO, your whls will be ready this weekend homeboy!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag

2datop


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s with stainless spks ready to go. Can sell whls alone or with locking kos


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Engraved 13x7s with stainless spks ready to go. Can sell whls alone or with locking kos.


----------



## GoodTimes317

FREAKY TALES said:


> Engraved 13x7s with stainless spks ready to go. Can sell whls alone or with locking kos.


Whats the ticket on these?


----------



## Mr Cucho

Qvo homie freaky how u been nice wheels !!!?


----------



## MIKEY96

I have a question..... If ur getting 4 rims shipped and 2 rims weigh more than the other 2 what's that mean?? Different rims?? Or???


----------



## Lowrider19

Or all adapters/knockoffs in 2 boxes.....what size,how many spokes,etc.? I just shipped 4 72 spoke with knockoffs and adapters,each box weighed 34.1 lbs each.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MIKEY96 said:


> I have a question..... If ur getting 4 rims shipped and 2 rims weigh more than the other 2 what's that mean?? Different rims?? Or???


Not necessarily, a lot of times it comes down to the way they sit the box to weigh it, to how much cardboard or insulation you use to protect them. Sometimes the way they measure the box has a lot to do with it, if it meets a certain length, it'll jump over a couple of bucks more.


----------



## MIKEY96

FREAKY TALES said:


> Not necessarily, a lot of times it comes down to the way they sit the box to weigh it, to how much cardboard or insulation you use to protect them. Sometimes the way they measure the box has a lot to do with it, if it meets a certain length, it'll jump over a couple of bucks more.


The homie asked me about this the other day. He don't get on this site anymore so i thought I'd ask in here


----------



## Lowrider19

And also,they might have gotten lazy and scanned only 2 boxes.....one with a hammer and one without,instead of weighing all 4.


----------



## Supreme59rag

Or two wheels are missing spokes and you should've ordered from Jesus!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Supreme59rag said:


> Or two wheels are missing spokes and you should've ordered from Jesus!


Thanks homie.


----------



## MIKEY96

Supreme59rag said:


> Or two wheels are missing spokes and you should've ordered from Jesus!


My homie did order from Jesus and not only did it take about 2 and a half weeks for wheels to get to him they weren't "SHOW" quality wheels Llike Jesus said they were...... Well Thats wat the homie told me i ain't seen em.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MIKEY96 said:


> My homie did order from Jesus and not only did it take about 2 and a half weeks for wheels to get to him they weren't "SHOW" quality wheels Llike Jesus said they were...... Well Thats wat the homie told me i ain't seen em.


Tell your homie to call me, he knows my # and it didn't take 2-1/2 weeks either


----------



## Marty McFly

MIKEY96 said:


> My homie did order from Jesus and not only did it take about 2 and a half weeks for wheels to get to him they weren't "SHOW" quality wheels Llike Jesus said they were...... Well Thats wat the homie told me i ain't seen em.


 gtfo


----------



## MIKEY96

FREAKY TALES said:


> Tell your homie to call me, he knows my # and it didn't take 2-1/2 weeks either


I don't kno specifics homie he mentioned it briefly to me....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MIKEY96 said:


> I don't kno specifics homie he mentioned it briefly to me....


Then why post if you don't know specifics on the topic.


----------



## OVERTIME

I bought wheels from Jesus had them shipped to wyoming and the wheels are clean still haven't mounted them yet they are nice though


----------



## MIKEY96

FREAKY TALES said:


> Then why post if you don't know specifics on the topic.


Calmado ese not tryin to stir up things just curious on my Own


----------



## Supreme59rag

MIKEY96 said:


> Calmado ese not tryin to stir up things just curious on my Own


That's pretty shitty to just say something about the quality of his work when you obviously just stated.....you don't know firsthand.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MIKEY96 said:


> My homie did order from Jesus and not only did it take about 2 and a half weeks for wheels to get to him they weren't "SHOW" quality wheels Llike Jesus said they were...... Well Thats wat the homie told me i ain't seen em.


I had a problem w his wheels not being "show quality" also as I was told they were before shipped out/inspected on some xlace's before but jesus made things right


----------



## ramiro6687

If he made things right then why jump on the band wagon?


----------



## backyard64

Jesus is a straight up dude an my wheels are 100% show quality ttt for the freakster quality


----------



## MIKEY96

Ok so i finally seen some pics of each wheel and there clean as fuck. Minus the couple of dings Here and there. And one lip has a minor bend. Definitely not show quality as promised but still a solid 8 outta 10


----------



## Up on3

MIKEY96 said:


> Ok so i finally seen some pics of each wheel and there clean as fuck. Minus the couple of dings Here and there. And one lip has a minor bend. Definitely not show quality as promised but still a solid 8 outta 10


Post the pics then. Stop bumping your gums!


----------



## Inked1

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I had a problem w his wheels not being "show quality" also as I was told they were before shipped out/inspected on some xlace's before but jesus made things right


Jesus has made plenty of wheels for me and all perfect, and if he made it right for you cause of small imperfections why would you even open your mouth. That's some Bull shit right there, sorry Jesus for talking shit on your topic


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

$1350


----------



## slo

MIKEY96 said:


> Ok so i finally seen some pics of each wheel and there clean as fuck. Minus the couple of dings Here and there. And one lip has a minor bend. Definitely not show quality as promised but still a solid 8 outta 10


Unfortunately after your first round of mouth diarrhea this comment hold little to no value anymore to anyone on here.
He said she said might as will be not brought up if thats the case.


Thanks


----------



## 66vert

FREAKY TALES said:


> TTT:COOL:


Have a happy new year homie!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

66vert said:


> Have a happy new year homie!!


Thanks ninja turtle, right back at you and yours homie.


----------



## GoodTimes317

Mr Cucho said:


> Qvo homie freaky how u been nice wheels !!!?





FREAKY TALES said:


> Engraved 13x7s with stainless spks ready to go. Can sell whls alone or with locking kos.


How much for these? Pm me


----------



## dirty_duece

Hey jesus do you have any 72 str8 laced daytons just wheels


----------



## FREAKY TALES

dirty_duece said:


> Hey jesus do you have any 72 str8 laced daytons just wheels


Yes, pm me your # pls.


----------



## mikelowsix4

Bump


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s for sale, 2200 for the complete set whls and kos.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s for sale, 2200 for the complete set whls and kos.










:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s restored zenith of Campbell series1. Used skinny stainless spks and baby nipples. Kos are also restored. Whls and kos for 2500


----------



## backyard916

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



Real clean


----------



## BEARFACE

Sup freaky just passing thru to say what up :h5: TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BEARFACE said:


> Sup freaky just passing thru to say what up :h5: TTT


What's up big dogg!! Thanks for the bump and did you get your spindle fixed already? Didn't see you at the new years picnic


----------



## BEARFACE

FREAKY TALES said:


> What's up big dogg!! Thanks for the bump and did you get your spindle fixed already? Didn't see you at the new years picnic


 She's all fixed and ready to roll I was there just took my SUV I was chilling with the homies from L A TIMES


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for Jesus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BEARFACE said:


> She's all fixed and ready to roll I was there just took my SUV I was chilling with the homies from L A TIMES


Orale, that's cool brother. Glad the duece is back on the road again.


----------



## aztecsef1

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s restored zenith of Campbell series1. Used skinny stainless spks and baby nipples. Kos are also restored. Whls and kos for 2500


Badass!


----------



## Supreme59rag

Quality at it's best! Big thanks to the homie Jesus for coming through on the wheels and tires for my rag! Couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

TTT..very nice!


----------



## chapsss88

bump!!!


----------



## TYTE9D

Supreme59rag said:


> Quality at it's best! Big thanks to the homie Jesus for coming through on the wheels and tires for my rag! Couldn't ask for anything more.
> View attachment 1007714


Very nice!


----------



## ramiro6687

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

what up homie....ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64

Ttt for the homie!


----------



## Inked1

Freaky hooking up the 56


----------



## Supreme59rag




----------



## westcoastridin

do you have anything in chrome and gold ?


----------



## Sixtaillights

TTMFT


----------



## aztecsef1

Inked1 said:


> Freaky hooking up the 56


Toda madre


----------



## Supreme59rag

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

for a cool ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

BIG TIME cool homie.


----------



## Inked1

tpimuncie said:


> for a cool ass homie :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Daytons going out to Washington. Thanks homie, you know who you are.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Going out to Arkansas, thanks Mando


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Going out to Japan


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Going out to lifestyle cc in hemet


----------



## tpimuncie

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to Japan


Dayum! Esos estan perros!


----------



## jspekdc2

Very good homie to buy wheels and kos from. straight up, doesn't bs, And 110% real cool!! 
Ill def buy from the homie again!
Will post pics soon..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to lifestyle cc in hemet










:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

That's what's up big dawg, your a humble dude that's doing the damn thang! I'll post pics this week of the wheels on the 56 Raggy homie.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to lifestyle cc in hemet


nice.


----------



## KURSED1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to Arkansas, thanks Mando


Se miran mas FIRME que wow....


----------



## jspekdc2

Moneys on its way jesus.. BIG thanks again and ill be buying from you again!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jspekdc2 said:


> Moneys on its way jesus.. BIG thanks again and ill be buying from you again!!


Thank you brother!!


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to lifestyle cc in hemet


Those chips look familiar.......


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to Arkansas, thanks Mando


Thank You señor ! Good person to do business :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Thank You señor ! Good person to do business :thumbsup:


mando.. hit me up playa


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Engraved 13x7s 72 spk going to Japan. Thank you Shingo.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

implala66 said:


> Those chips look familiar.......


Yeah they do..


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yeah they do..


Yes they do


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Inked1 said:


> That's what's up big dawg, your a humble dude that's doing the damn thang! I'll post pics this week of the wheels on the 56 Raggy homie.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

Ill get better pics when the weather is better,snow today ! Thank you Jesus for hooking up the wheels and chips brotha


----------



## jspekdc2

Very nice....


Inked1 said:


> Ill get better pics when the weather is better,snow today ! Thank you Jesus for hooking up the wheels and chips brotha


----------



## tpimuncie

Badass rims on badass rides!


----------



## 87 Regal

Inked1 said:


> Ill get better pics when the weather is better,snow today ! Thank you Jesus for hooking up the wheels and chips brotha


That Bel air is hard as hell


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Inked1 said:


> Ill get better pics when the weather is better,snow today ! Thank you Jesus for hooking up the wheels and chips brotha


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

The homie brents 56 rag


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> The homie brents 56 rag










:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, 13x7 restored whls and kos. Shoot some reasonable offers if you're interested.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.


----------



## Mr Cucho

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.


Nice wheels homie Jesus B-)


----------



## SHINGO

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!


How much?Series 2 kos


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SHINGO said:


> How much?Series 2 kos


Sent you a pm.


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale, 13x7 restored whls and kos. Shoot some reasonable offers if you're interested.


Nice OG zenith


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale, 13x7 restored whls and kos. Shoot some reasonable offers if you're interested.





FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!





FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.



:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for the primo Freaky!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

We should cast these Freaky but in knock off form,I bet they would sell fuckin' quick!!!!:thumbsup:


FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.


 Nice !!


----------



## Supreme59rag

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.


Badass!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.


you should just let me put these on my car


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> you should just let me put these on my car


Pay the difference and they're yours.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DanielDucati said:


> We should cast these Freaky but in knock off form,I bet they would sell fuckin' quick!!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.










:h5rice?


----------



## pitbull166

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to lifestyle cc in hemet


How much?


----------



## chinatown206

How much for the x lace zs?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! 13x7s, engraved dishes and hubs.


Mine are being built right I have all of your DAYTON CHIPS.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Dusk til Dawn said:


> Mine are being built right I have all of your DAYTON CHIPS.


Give me a call bro!!


----------



## DanielDucati

Fuckin'badass wheel!!!:thumbsup: Text me the ticket Jesus.............


----------



## SHINGO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...-100-spk-dz-stamped-dz-shark-kos-imag0671.jpg
This kos How much?


----------



## jspekdc2

SHINGO said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...-100-spk-dz-stamped-dz-shark-kos-imag0671.jpg
> This kos How much?


X2 freaky..how much


----------



## sand1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Give me a call bro!!


can I call u?


----------



## green ice

I need a price on 1- 72 spoke all chrome zenith with 1- two bar zenith spinner, thanks


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## gorila

How much for the Z s


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

PM me your number.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Dusk til Dawn said:


> PM me your number.


Pm sent


----------



## OGUSO805

TTT FOR THE HOMIE FREAKY TALES...:thumbsup:


----------



## BATEKAS714

You got any more 72spoke straight lace?


----------



## SHINGO

I have received the item. Thank you for the smooth transaction.:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## red_demon78

I'm looking for a single 13x7 88spoke pre-stamped dayton pm me if you have one available


----------



## FREAKY TALES

red_demon78 said:


> I'm looking for a single 13x7 88spoke pre-stamped dayton pm me if you have one available


Send me a pm with your #


----------



## R0L0

Up for Jesus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

R0L0 said:


> Up for Jesus


Thanx for the bump and give me a call bro, I lost your #


----------



## JUIC'D64

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65

Sup sus. My homie going to pass on those k/o right now. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## ivan619

Inked1 said:


> Ill get better pics when the weather is better,snow today ! Thank you Jesus for hooking up the wheels and chips brotha


Looks good :drama::h5:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## OGUSO805

IT WAS NICE DEALING WITH YOU SAT, JESUS...VERY COOL GUY TO DEAL WITH...CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR 61!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

OGUSO805 said:


> IT WAS NICE DEALING WITH YOU SAT, JESUS...VERY COOL GUY TO DEAL WITH...CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR 61!


Like wise sir, pleasure doing bz with you too brother. It'll be a lil while but you'll get to see it.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

bump for the homie!


----------



## Supreme59rag

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> bump for the homie!


Raffle wheels being put to use  
Thanks again homie!


----------



## Mr Cucho

TTT for tha homie freaky tales Allways doin the work done at it is !! !!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

Nice!!! :thumbsup: TTT for freaky!!!!


Supreme59rag said:


> Raffle wheels being put to use
> Thanks again homie!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Mr Cucho said:


> TTT for tha homie freaky tales Allways doin the work done at it is !! !!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1138697&stc=1&d=1395381663http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1138705&stc=1&d=1395381663


----------



## 63 ss Chevy

Bump for the homie Freaky:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

TTT


----------



## RagDuece

How much for some all chromes pre stamp 72s carnal


----------



## FREAKY TALES

RagDuece said:


> How much for some all chromes pre stamp 72s carnal


Pm sent.


----------



## STYLECC61

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## los23

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## rollin

Any straight 72's black spoke


----------



## FREAKY TALES

rollin said:


> Any straight 72's black spoke


Not on hand but can get some done if needed.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

when you gonna stop by to get the color


----------



## FREAKY TALES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> when you gonna stop by to get the color


This Saturday before 2pm


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> This Saturday before 2pm


:thumbsup:


----------



## jgraza17

How much for some 13x7 72 spoke straights all chrome in dayton or zenith with knockoffs and adapters?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jgraza17 said:


> How much for some 13x7 72 spoke straights all chrome in dayton or zenith with knockoffs and adapters?


Pm sent.


----------



## rollin

FREAKY TALES said:


> Not on hand but can get some done if needed.


How much in Dayton, also can u do a black hub, black nips, 72 straight D?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

rollin said:


> How much in Dayton, also can u do a black hub, black nips, 72 straight D?


Yes I can, Pm sent.


----------



## backyard64

What up homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> What up homie


You know!&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

Can you show me some prices on 72 cross lace all chrome w/ knockoffs hez straight and pics


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ModernTimes_Ep said:


> Can you show me some prices on 72 cross lace all chrome w/ knockoffs hez straight and pics


Pm sent


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## BEARFACE

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

what up Jesus!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BEARFACE said:


> :wave:


What's up bear, ready for the next set of whls homie. I see you got yourself I nice drop top.  :thumbs up:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

R0L0 said:


> what up Jesus!!


What's going on my homie, besides putting miles on that caddy


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> What's going on my homie, besides putting miles on that caddy


Same ol same ol my dog.. Im almost ready to take the Cadi out your way. keep in up to date of any shows worth making the trip for :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

R0L0 said:


> Same ol same ol my dog.. Im almost ready to take the Cadi out your way. keep in up to date of any shows worth making the trip for :thumbsup:


There's the la show coming up around the corner.


----------



## R0L0

FREAKY TALES said:


> There's the la show coming up around the corner.


Car is in the shop getting patterns.. not sure when it will be done but soon I hope


----------



## FREAKY TALES

R0L0 said:


> Car is in the shop getting patterns.. not sure when it will be done but soon I hope


Nice !!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## impalaish63

What's up freaky tales ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

impalaish63 said:


> What's up freaky tales ?


What's up ish, how are you doing brother?? Got vanilla pudding looking tight I see.


----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Inked1 said:


> TTT


What's up my boy, you bringing that rag to the la show?


----------



## BEARFACE

FREAKY TALES said:


> What's up bear, ready for the next set of whls homie. I see you got yourself I nice drop top.  :thumbs up:


 Thanks yes I'll be ready real soon :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

BEARFACE said:


> Thanks yes I'll be ready real soon :thumbsup:


Got a set ready for you brother.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Thanks Marky!! It was a pleasure meeting you and doing bz with you brother.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Arkansas bound. Thanks Fabian!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tx bound.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Some more pics the homie sent me


----------



## johnnie65

FREAKY TALES said:


> Some more pics the homie sent me


That's clean


----------



## johnnie65

FREAKY TALES said:


> Tx bound.


Kool color


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FREAKY TALES said:


> Tx bound.


:thumbsup:same color as mine but different look


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Some more pics the homie sent me










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Some more pics the homie sent me










:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Thanks dropitlow! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7 restored daytons including kos. Going to premier cc


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

xlaced dayton's nice. the spokes chrome or stainless?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> xlaced dayton's nice. the spokes chrome or stainless?


Stainless


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7 restored daytons including kos. Going to premier cc


Nice wheels, still can't believe those used to be mine, great work by the builder.........


----------



## FREAKY TALES

implala66 said:


> Nice wheels, still can't believe those used to be mine, great work by the builder.........


These are is a different set. Your set went to el jardinero.


----------



## implala66

FREAKY TALES said:


> These are is a different set. Your set went to el jardinero.


Still, nice wheels


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

What u have in gold right now freaky


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thanks dropitlow! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Stainless


pm me your adress jesus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Have a set of gold hub and gold nipps 13x7s


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Have a set of gold hub and gold nipps 13x7s


pics jesus?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pics jesus?


I'll text you tomorrow.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Here you go.


----------



## los23

these look hella nice Jesus


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> xlaced dayton's nice. the spokes chrome or stainless?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

los23 said:


> these look hella nice Jesus


Thank you!! They're gonna look hella nicer on your 61 rag.


----------



## aztlanart

How much to restore 13*7 72 spoke Dayton's have one bent rim


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> xlaced dayton's nice. the spokes chrome or stainless?





FREAKY TALES said:


> Here you go.


Jesus always has bad ass wheels!! TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

R0L0 said:


> Jesus always has bad ass wheels!! TTT


Gracias carnal!


----------



## DanielDucati

Pm sent primo!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Here you go.










:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

A few sets available. All 13*7s


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

FREAKY TALES said:


> A few sets available. All 13*7s


Lookin nice bro.....


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

How much for those black zenith chips?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> How much for those black zenith chips?


150


----------



## 59JUNKIE

FREAKY TALES said:


> A few sets available. All 13*7s


 how much?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

59JUNKIE said:


> how much?


Pm sent.


----------



## 214-CADDY

How much for a set of the crosslace but with the two wing knock off? The chips show Dayton's. Are those real Daytons?


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## lor1der

FREAKY TALES said:


> A few sets available. All 13*7s


how much shipped to 23669 for each of the sets with the 3 bar knockoffs with black chips. and a price for each of the other sets. thanks


----------



## area651rider

FREAKY TALES said:


> A few sets available. All 13*7s


prices?


----------



## lilred

FREAKY TALES said:


> OK PEOPLE, HERE I HAVE A COUPLE OF SETS OF RIMS FOR SALE, FIRST SET IS A REAL CLEAN SET OF DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK ALL CHROME WITH SEMI NEW TIRES. ONE RIM HAD A SMALL CURB CHECK BUT GOT BENT BACK AND STRAIGHTEN OUT, ITS BEARLY NOTICEABLE. 3 PRONG KOS ARE GONE, $$950$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT SET IS A SET OF 88 SPK DAYTONS WITH CHROME AND GOLD COMBO. THEY COME WITH GOOD CORNELL TIRES AND REG HEX KOS, $$1200$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSSED LACE, WHEELS ONLY $$1000$$ EITHER SET-- THESE ARE FREAKY TALES BRAND AND ARE ALSO TRIPLE PLATED WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPKS AND LINED UP NIPPLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


Any trades on the gold hubs and gold nipples i got some good 88 spoke all chrome daytons


----------



## jspekdc2

TTT.. Nice rims carnal


FREAKY TALES said:


> A few sets available. All 13*7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jspekdc2 said:


> TTT.. Nice rims carnal


Thanks bro!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lilred said:


> Any trades on the gold hubs and gold nipples i got some good 88 spoke all chrome daytons


Send me pics on a pm pls.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

area651rider said:


> prices?


Pm sent.


----------



## lilred

FREAKY TALES said:


> OK PEOPLE, HERE I HAVE A COUPLE OF SETS OF RIMS FOR SALE, FIRST SET IS A REAL CLEAN SET OF DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK ALL CHROME WITH SEMI NEW TIRES. ONE RIM HAD A SMALL CURB CHECK BUT GOT BENT BACK AND STRAIGHTEN OUT, ITS BEARLY NOTICEABLE. 3 PRONG KOS ARE GONE, $$950$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT SET IS A SET OF 88 SPK DAYTONS WITH CHROME AND GOLD COMBO. THEY COME WITH GOOD CORNELL TIRES AND REG HEX KOS, $$1200$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSSED LACE, WHEELS ONLY $$1000$$ EITHER SET-- THESE ARE FREAKY TALES BRAND AND ARE ALSO TRIPLE PLATED WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPKS AND LINED UP NIPPLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


----------



## jgraza17

Any 14" 72 spoke straight all chrome? Pm price


----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jgraza17 said:


> Any 14" 72 spoke straight all chrome? Pm price


Not on hand but can get a set done if needed


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s daytons and locking kos for sale. Pm me if interested, thnx


----------



## johnnie65

Man, those are sexy


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## bigg_E

any chrome 88z available?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

bigg_E said:


> any chrome 88z available?


Yes sir, got an og unmolested set all chrome. Send me a pm with your # and I'll give info on them.


----------



## bigg_E

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes sir, got an og unmolested set all chrome. Send me a pm with your # and I'll give info on them.


pm sent


----------



## CALI DREAM$

Pm sent


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Totheteeyzupp!!


----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s daytons and locking kos for sale. Pm me if interested, thnx










:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Can u PM me a pri$e 4 set of 14/7 all chrome this style


----------



## FREAKY TALES

laylo67 said:


> Can u PM me a pri$e 4 set of 14/7 all chrome this style


Pm'd


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO

FREAKY TALES said:


> TTT


How much for price of a set 14x7 chrome 72 straight?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s ready to go.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13*7s daytons and locking kos for sale. Pm me if interested, thnx


Hey bro . How u been ? Wats the price on these


----------



## FREAKY TALES

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Hey bro . How u been ? Wats the price on these


Sent you a pm


----------



## mikelowsix4

What up Freaky? What's new?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

mikelowsix4 said:


> What up Freaky? What's new?


ready for the series2s now


----------



## mikelowsix4

FREAKY TALES said:


> ready for the series2s now


Yep you know it, I been waiting since October.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

mikelowsix4 said:


> Yep you know it, I been waiting since October.


Come pick them up this October coming up


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s ready to go.










:thumbsup:


----------



## jgraza17

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s for sale, 2200 for the complete set whls and kos.


Jesus.. Hit me up on the PM.. I spoke to you on a phone a couple of times about some wheels...looking to buy. Thanks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jgraza17 said:


> Jesus.. Hit me up on the PM.. I spoke to you on a phone a couple of times about some wheels...looking to buy. Thanks.


Pm sent.


----------



## KERRBSS

Where you able to get a price on those barrels I asked about??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

KERRBSS said:


> Where you able to get a price on those barrels I asked about??


Yes sir, call me.


----------



## KERRBSS

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yes sir, call me.


I don't have your number!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

KERRBSS said:


> I don't have your number!


sent you my # in a pm including price


----------



## sangremaya66

*w*

FREAKY CAN YOU PLEASE CALL ME 6613309899


----------



## sangremaya66

FREAKY TALES said:


> sent you my # in a pm including price


I need some rims


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s 72 spk CHINA'S with locking kos, 1300. Pm me if interested, thnx.


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT for a GOOD BUSINESS MAN!


----------



## backyard64

Any word text me homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## oldtown63

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s 72 spk CHINA'S with locking kos, 1300. Pm me if interested, thnx.


Are this still available??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

oldtown63 said:


> Are this still available??


Yes sir


----------



## DanielDucati

Jesus, Did you ship out thoes 2 sets of knock offs/adapters and tool????if you did text me the tracking info carnal.


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Going out to their new owners.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to their new owners.










:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

Do u have 13x5.5 reverse cross lace. I would need 2 and 2 13x7reverse cross lace


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for a single dayton 13x7 all chrome pre stamp and also a set of chrome dayton 2 ear shark fin style recessed for chips lmk


----------



## Lolohopper

Any 14x7 72 straigt spokes for sale?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wave:


----------



## backyard64

Pm sent


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

check ur pms


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

TTT


----------



## DanielDucati

Still waiting on the hardware freaky.................


----------



## ramiro6687

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

FREAKY TALES said:


> Going out to their new owners.


Bad ass wheels compa Chuy..?


----------



## KURSED1

Give Me A Call...ASAP


----------



## DanielDucati

FedEx just delivered...........Thanks Freaky,Got the 2 Wings,Hex's and adapters...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Lolohopper

Lolohopper said:


> Any 14x7 72 straigt spokes for sale?


???


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Lolohopper said:


> ???


Yes sir, hit me up on a pm.


----------



## flaked85

FREAKY TALES said:


> A few sets available. All 13*7s



72 cross lace all chrome.whats the price tag homie?


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for the Cuzzo Freaky!!!!! Even Though he's a butthead!!!!:biggrin: j/k:wave:


----------



## backyard64

got my wheels and they look great thanks again homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Zenith Kanted OG Chrome $1100
Show Chrome $1350

3 Way Small Ears
Show Chrome $650

2 Way Heavy Duty Locking With
Locking Adapters Show Chrome $700

2 Way Heavy Hex Show Chrome
$500

Not China Repo's!

These Are All Zenith Of Campbell California.

Chips Extra $150-$250


Call Or Text No PMs Please!

Gary 916-208-8099

PayPal

Same Day Shipping


----------



## mikelowsix4

Nice...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## ramiro6687

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Daytons restored to show condition


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I need some D's mayne.....Or Z's


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

FREAKY TALES said:


> Daytons restored to show condition



price ????


----------



## indyzmosthated

Still need a single og 13" 72 spoke chrome


----------



## BIGBEN

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> price ????


X2


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Those were for a customer. Pm me what you need and a phone # pls and I'll get back at you.


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT.


----------



## benz88

What's the average cost of all chrome d's.14" 72 spoke


----------



## FREAKY TALES

benz88 said:


> What's the average cost of all chrome d's.14" 72 spoke


Send me a pm with a # I got a set on deck right now.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Do you restore wheels I have a set of 88 Dz that are from 93. One wheel needs new barrel


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Do you restore wheels I have a set of 88 Dz that are from 93. One wheel needs new barrel


Yes, I have a Whl guy that can restore it for you. Send me your info on a pm and I will get back at you. Thnx.


----------



## keola808

Pm me a price on some black dish 72 daytons...jus rims and knock offs...if none a available with black dish than all chrome 72's is ok....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13 x7, Up for sale!! Pm me if interested


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s black and chrome anodized zenith of California (jd era) retrued and resealed. Black hub, spokes and half inner outers. Pm me if interested.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s daytons with choice of locking kos or Dayton kos. Gold hub and nipples. Pm me if interested.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s xlaced with accs. Pm me if interested.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13*7s straight lace with accs. For sale. Pm me if interested


----------



## jspekdc2

TTT.. Sick rims homie. How you been?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jspekdc2 said:


> TTT.. Sick rims homie. How you been?


Been good bro, how bout yourself??


----------



## mikelowsix4

Clean rims homie.


----------



## oneofakind84

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13 x7, Up for sale!! Pm me if interested


pm price on this thank you


----------



## FREAKY TALES

559 area code bound.


----------



## jspekdc2

FREAKY TALES said:


> Been good bro, how bout yourself??


Good as well, just working and family


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Do u have 13x5.5 reverse cross lace. I would need 2 and 2 13x7reverse cross lace


----------



## johnnie65

FREAKY TALES said:


> 559 area code bound.




Very nice, 559 hummm.


----------



## johnnie65

Going to be creeping through your area later today bro. Lmk if u got anything for me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Let me know if you want to drop off those llantas


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

DEAR FREAKY TALES,
I need a price on resto of 13x7 72's,taken apart already, and if you can put a Dayton hub,spokes, and nipples on a 72 spoke zenith rim? I got 3 stamped 72's with gold spokes, and a zenith 72 with gold spokes, want just all chromed, PM me thanks.


----------



## bigperro619

13x7 72s Daytons stamped in San Diego $1200 with tires


----------



## Skim

Top_Dog_Calistyle said:


> Do u have 13x5.5 reverse cross lace. I would need 2 and 2 13x7reverse cross lace


I need two as well. will trade 2 brand new all chrome 13x7 cross lace never been on the street yet


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Skim said:


> I need two as well. will trade 2 brand new all chrome 13x7 cross lace never been on the street yet


On the works my boy.


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

the ones/72 spoke chromies posted on 9-4-2014, are these real,how much?? just rims no accs..


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> the ones/72 spoke chromies posted on 9-4-2014, are these real,how much?? just rims no accs..


Send me a pm with your # pls.


----------



## my way

Do you still have the gold nipples and hubs 100 spoke 13x7'z


----------



## FREAKY TALES

my way said:


> Do you still have the gold nipples and hubs 100 spoke 13x7'z


I do but they're 72 spoke daytons bro.


----------



## jgraza17

What's up Jesus! How much for those triple gold Dayton 13x7 72 spoke? Thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jgraza17 said:


> What's up Jesus! How much for those triple gold Dayton 13x7 72 spoke? Thanks


Give me a call brother


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

What's up Jesus hey do you have any black chips for my knock offs


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ogart63M.V.C said:


> What's up Jesus hey do you have any black chips for my knock offs


Yup, give me a call homie.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale.....13*7s xlaced with and without rings on hubs. Come with stainless spks, hit me up on a pm


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, hit me up on a pm. .....13*7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale!! All 13x7s. Pm me if interested.


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Pm me the sale price on one 72 straight lace


----------



## My1963Impala

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale!! All 13x7s. Pm me if interested.


How much for the 3rd picture w/ stainless steel cross laced spokes?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Stand up guy.Very Good to deal with....Thanks again for the 72's


----------



## FREAKY TALES

My1963Impala said:


> How much for the 3rd picture w/ stainless steel cross laced spokes?


Pm me your # pls


----------



## FREAKY TALES

rollin 72 monte said:


> Pm me the sale price on one 72 straight lace


Get my # from Jesse


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

AWESOME JOB THIS GUY DOES ON WHEEL RESTORATIONS,, MY 13X5.5,REAR 72 STRAIGHT-LACED STAMPED RESTOS...WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Lolohopper

Any 14" 72 spokes or sale?


----------



## MTZ6484

Say hoMie, how much for these?? My kind of combo on Gold&Chrome..


----------



## King Of Rimz

Lolohopper said:


> Any 14" 72 spokes or sale?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/593986-14x7-og-daytons-72-spoke-183a-stamped.html#post21121290

Here ya go ^^^^&^


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MTZ6484 said:


> Say hoMie, how much for these?? My kind of combo on Gold&Chrome..


Pm me your # pls. Thnx.


----------



## Davidlistic

Jesus thanks for the OG DAYTONS 72 spoke 13". Jesus is straight business man no BS & good quality wheels at the right price. I will go back for all future wheels


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## lowc

HOW MUCH FOR A SET EXACTLY LIKE THESE WITH LOCKING KO SHIPPED TO 79925


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4

TTT


----------



## del toro

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale, hit me up on a pm. .....13*7s


How much are you asking for these rims only?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> TTT










you doing these with serial # ???lmk pm me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> you doing these with serial # ???lmk pm me


Give me a call bro.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt.


----------



## 96caddyfleet

Home much for sum 14x6 cross lace zenith , Dayton and ur brand gold nips and hub


----------



## FREAKY TALES

96caddyfleet said:


> Home much for sum 14x6 cross lace zenith , Dayton and ur brand gold nips and hub


Pm sent bro.


----------



## Los Compadres

FREAKY TALES said:


> Give me a call bro.


Me dejaste esperando como Novia de Rancho on that OG 2 way Jesus.


----------



## Tyrone

I would like to trade my 14" gold 100-spoke Dayton's for a set of 13" 72-spoke Dayton's.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## lomax108

How much for the 14x7 show want them am in indiana


----------



## lomax108

Tyrone said:


> I would like to trade my 14" gold 100-spoke Dayton's for a set of 13" 72-spoke Dayton's.


How much homie I want them for my olds


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## sand1

Que onda guey


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## Sixtaillights

Thanks for workin it all out with me bro. Can't wait to get my new shoes. TTT for the Freakster.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Sixtaillights said:


> Thanks for workin it all out with me bro. Can't wait to get my new shoes. TTT for the Freakster.


Thank you for the tilt column. The 63 is gonna love it


----------



## Marty McFly

Jesus is the real deal when it comes to these rims, trust me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Marty McFly said:


> Jesus is the real deal when it comes to these rims, trust me


Thanks Marty Mcfly.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Dayton chips for sale, 100 bucks a set.


----------



## aztecsef1

FREAKY TALES said:


> Dayton chips for sale, 100 bucks a set.


What's up Jesus are these after market repops?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

aztecsef1 said:


> What's up Jesus are these after market repops?


Call me


----------



## lone star

What size are the chips


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lone star said:


> What size are the chips


Between 2-5/16 and 2-3/8"


----------



## LWDBO

Any K/O's for sale ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LWDBO said:


> Any K/O's for sale ?


What style are you looking for bro?


----------



## LWDBO

FREAKY TALES said:


> What style are you looking for bro?


2 ear.. i need something temporary.. The zenith ones i want wont be ready for the 1st... Unless u can get em ?


----------



## lone star

FREAKY TALES said:


> Between 2-5/16 and 2-3/8"


So what does that fit?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LWDBO said:


> 2 ear.. i need something temporary.. The zenith ones i want wont be ready for the 1st... Unless u can get em ?


I have a few sets ready to go. Pm me your #


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lone star said:


> So what does that fit?


Dayton kos


----------



## (801)WHEELS

FREAKY TALES said:


> Dayton chips for sale, 100 bucks a set.


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

96caddyfleet said:


> Home much for sum 14x6 cross lace zenith , Dayton and ur brand gold nips and hub


X2 but just chrome in a 13x5.5 or 14x6


----------



## FREAKY TALES

brn2ridelo said:


> X2 but just chrome in a 13x5.5 or 14x6


send me a # in a pm pls


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> Dayton chips for sale, 100 bucks a set.


TTT


----------



## implala66




----------



## FREAKY TALES

implala66 said:


>


Let me know.


----------



## scarygary

Looking for a single (spare) 13x7 72 cross lace in chrome.. you got any singles?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

scarygary said:


> Looking for a single (spare) 13x7 72 cross lace in chrome.. you got any singles?


I have one but has a zenith ring on the hub, is that ok?


----------



## scarygary

Thats cool. Im gonna shoot you a text.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

13x7s restored stamped Daytons for sale, hit me up on a pm if interested.


----------



## Sixtaillights

FREAKY TALES said:


> 13x7s restored stamped Daytons for sale, hit me up on a pm if interested.


:yessad:


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

I'm looking for a clean single all chrome 13x7 72 spoke dayton. Stamped or prestamped. Might also be interested in a dayton stamped hub 72 spoke straight. Thanks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LOWELLRIDER said:


> I'm looking for a clean single all chrome 13x7 72 spoke dayton. Stamped or prestamped. Might also be interested in a dayton stamped hub 72 spoke straight. Thanks.


I have a couple. Send me a # on a pm and ill text you pics


----------



## bigsleeps

FREAKY TALES said:


> OK PEOPLE, HERE I HAVE A COUPLE OF SETS OF RIMS FOR SALE, FIRST SET IS A REAL CLEAN SET OF DAYTONS 13X7S 72 SPK ALL CHROME WITH SEMI NEW TIRES. ONE RIM HAD A SMALL CURB CHECK BUT GOT BENT BACK AND STRAIGHTEN OUT, ITS BEARLY NOTICEABLE. 3 PRONG KOS ARE GONE, $$950$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT SET IS A SET OF 88 SPK DAYTONS WITH CHROME AND GOLD COMBO. THEY COME WITH GOOD CORNELL TIRES AND REG HEX KOS, $$1200$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A SET OF 100 SPK DAYTONS THAT JUST GOT FINISHED GETTING REBUILT. THEY HAVE THE STAMP IN FRONT AND BACK OF THE HUB, ONLY RIMS $$1000$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP IS A SET OF 13X7S 72 SPK STRAIGHT LACE AND CROSSED LACE, WHEELS ONLY $$1000$$ EITHER SET-- THESE ARE FREAKY TALES BRAND AND ARE ALSO TRIPLE PLATED WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPKS AND LINED UP NIPPLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOURE INTERESTED AND NEED ANY OTHER INFO, PLEASE PM ME, THANKS!!!


How much for those freaky tales style 72 spoke 13inch with those zenith knockoffs


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a couple. Send me a # on a pm and ill text you pics


What's up Mr Freaky. I sent u a pm with my cell#.


----------



## 46cruzr

U have any dayton knockoffs


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I have a set of shark fin, and a set of 3 prong. Both with chip insert


----------



## silly

TTT


----------



## regallowlow187

fuck this topic is dead.... Im still looking for gold/chrome combo 13x7, basically open to anything


----------



## aztlanart

What rims for sale right now


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

FREAKY TALES said:


> I have a couple. Send me a # on a pm and ill text you pics


JESUS, THANKS FOR COMIN THROUGH ON THIS, APPRECIATE IT BRO.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

regallowlow187 said:


> fuck this topic is dead.... Im still looking for gold/chrome combo 13x7, basically open to anything


Give me a call bro (818)201-4111


----------



## jgraza17

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

jgraza17 said:


> TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

What do you have in a cross laced 14x6 with gold ring and nipples? I like those locking KOs looking good


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LostInSanPedro said:


> What do you have in a cross laced 14x6 with gold ring and nipples? I like those locking KOs looking good


Nothing on hand but can get a set build for you. Send your # on a pm and we can discuss the combo you want.


----------



## commondzrzC.C

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


How much for a set like this cross laced


----------



## FREAKY TALES

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for a set like this cross laced


Give me a call bro or send a pm


----------



## regallowlow187

Scooped these up for $550, this is how I got them haven't cleaned them up or anything, gonna try and get the blue off and if its not nice underneath (which im sure its not) ill paint that part white to match my car. Lookin for gold 2 bar spinners preferably recessed for a chip, but if not ill take what I can find for now. 





imagur


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## theloyaltyones

Wats up cuzz any dog ears k.o for sale gold or chrome


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> Wats up cuzz any dog ears k.o for sale gold or chrome


Yes sir. Text me


----------



## Sixtaillights

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Sixtaillights said:


> TTT


Thank you sir!!! Thanks for that bag of chips potnah


----------



## del toro

DID U END UP GETTING THE WHITE FLAGS?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

del toro said:


> DID U END UP GETTING THE WHITE FLAGS?


Yup


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## Sixtaillights

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thank you sir!!! Thanks for that bag of chips potnah


???


----------



## NIMSTER64

How do you measure a rim? I know it is a 13 but do not know X what... 13 X ????


----------



## FREAKY TALES

NIMSTER64 said:


> How do you measure a rim? I know it is a 13 but do not know X what... 13 X ????


Measure from the inside of the lip from edge to edge


----------



## tlc64impala

What do u have right now ready to go ?


----------



## NIMSTER64

THank you


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tlc64impala said:


> What do u have right now ready to go ?


Sent you a pm bro


----------



## ryan7974

Looking for 13" all chrome daytons


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ryan7974 said:


> Looking for 13" all chrome daytons


Give me a call (818)201-4111...jesus


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TOTHETEEZUPP


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Looking for 2 13" 100 spoke all chrome daytons just the rims only can ya help me....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

90coupedraggn said:


> Looking for 2 13" 100 spoke all chrome daytons just the rims only can ya help me....


Give me a call (818)201-4111


----------



## George Tamayo

Im looking for a set of 13x7 rev, all chrome, (preferably rebuilt) daytons. 88 spoke. Rims only. I would prefer the stamped "dayton" hub with ser. #s. Its best to tex me. Thanks. George 805-890-1290. Live in El monte and can drive out too you.


----------



## backyard64

TTT for FREAKY TALES wats up brotha how u been


----------



## FREAKY TALES

backyard64 said:


> TTT for FREAKY TALES wats up brotha how u been


Good homie, how bout yourself? Thanks for sending it to the top


----------



## Davidlistic

What up Jesus how you been? Wheels look good on the Caddy now its ready for new paint.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Davidlistic said:


> What up Jesus how you been? Wheels look good on the Caddy now its ready for new paint.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## alex75

Davidlistic said:


> What up Jesus how you been? Wheels look good on the Caddy now its ready for new paint.



:thumbsup:nice and simple


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

*TTT!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Say cheese!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, pm me for info


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Og stamped zenith from Campbell..... For sale


----------



## ABRAXASS

Sup homie


----------



## bonediggetie

FREAKY TALES said:


> Say cheese!!


CHEESE.....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ABRAXASS said:


> Sup homie


What up big Dogg!! How you been brother? You sell that duece?


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ still F/S


----------



## backyard64

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Tothetop


----------



## on1

What up with some 72 or 88 straight lace chrome ds


----------



## regallowlow187

Got these D's for $700 plus shipping, they will need front like 1" painted like they were when I got them, but I took the paint off and didn't want to repaint them, comes with chrome Dayton 5 lug universal adapters and shitty looking diamond knock offs. Just throwing them out there not pressed to sell thought someone could possibly use them if interested pm me I can send more pics, they aren't new obviously.... Just cheap daily D's someone can fix up a Lil... (Set of 4 with mix matched not the best tires but I've drove on them no issues)


----------



## regallowlow187

How I got them ( same tires and knockoffs will come with just not painted blue) really didn't wanna ship (never done wheels before) but if your serious I'd do it.....


----------



## regallowlow187

How I rolled them (2 bars not included)


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

shit, tooo damn far from me. glws.


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

Jesus AKA "Freaky Tales" add this car to your collection of wheels built by you!!


----------



## 70ways

regallowlow187 said:


> Got these D's for $700 plus shipping, they will need front like 1" painted like they were when I got them, but I took the paint off and didn't want to repaint them, comes with chrome Dayton 5 lug universal adapters and shitty looking diamond knock offs. Just throwing them out there not pressed to sell thought someone could possibly use them if interested pm me I can send more pics, they aren't new obviously.... Just cheap daily D's someone can fix up a Lil... (Set of 4 with mix matched not the best tires but I've drove on them no issues)


pm me if you still have them


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FOR SALE...BRAND NEW DAYTONS. ALL CHROME, AVAILABLE IN BOTH 13*7S AND 14*7S IN 72 SPOKE. READY TO GO IN STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSSED LACED. (818)201-4111


----------



## touchdowntodd

B for the homie I haven't talked to in years


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> B for the homie I haven't talked to in years


Sup big Dogg, how's it going? Thanks for the bump


----------



## touchdowntodd

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup big Dogg, how's it going? Thanks for the bump


Decent. Brother. . Long time away looking to get back in. .


----------



## Marty McFly

FREAKY TALES said:


> FOR SALE...BRAND NEW DAYTONS. ALL CHROME, AVAILABLE IN BOTH 13*7S AND 14*7S IN 72 SPOKE. READY TO GO IN STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSSED LACED. (818)201-4111


Nice


----------



## (801)WHEELS

FREAKY TALES said:


> FOR SALE...BRAND NEW DAYTONS. ALL CHROME, AVAILABLE IN BOTH 13*7S AND 14*7S IN 72 SPOKE. READY TO GO IN STRAIGHT LACE OR CROSSED LACED. (818)201-4111


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

Thanks again FreakDog!!!Package is on its way!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> Thanks again FreakDog!!!Package is on its way!!!!


Waiting for the other set we talked about too.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## TIGGS247

What is your instagram Freaky??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TIGGS247 said:


> What is your instagram Freaky??


Og_freaky_tales


----------



## FREAKY TALES

chevySonLy said:


> Searching for 2 14x7 72 spokes Daytons?price and location


Got a set with (2) 14*7s and (2) 14*6s Og unmolested all chrome 72 spk daytons


----------



## Mr Cucho

Was goin on freaky how u been homie !!!


----------



## Rune004

Looking for two 14x6 chrome 100 spoke daytons.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Rune004 said:


> Looking for two 14x6 chrome 100 spoke daytons.


Only have 72 spks bro


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Set of daytons for sale, 14*7s ...brand new in bxs with all accs included. Pm for pricing


----------



## VDMZ

I wanted to see if you could help me out. I'm looking for one 13 just like this one if by any chance you might be abel to locate one IMG_0519.PNG


----------



## FREAKY TALES

VDMZ said:


> I wanted to see if you could help me out. I'm looking for one 13 just like this one if by any chance you might be abel to locate one IMG_0519.PNG


Can't see the pic bro


----------



## Marty McFly

FREAKY TALES said:


> Got a set with (2) 14*7s and (2) 14*6s Og unmolested all chrome 72 spk daytons


Cuanto ?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Marty McFly said:


> Cuanto ?


Give me a call potnah.


----------



## davidlopez490

Do u still hav them zenith 72 spokes all crome? ?. Can u let me know thru a pm..


----------



## JROLL

TTT 4 Freaky!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JROLL said:


> TTT 4 Freaky!


Thnx brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Up for grabs!!13*7s


----------



## laylo67

Wht r u asking for those 14/7s Ds


----------



## FREAKY TALES

laylo67 said:


> Wht r u asking for those 14/7s Ds


Call me at (818)201-4111


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Up for grabs...13*7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Up for grabs...13*7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale... 13*7s


----------



## tlc64impala

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale... 13*7s


pm sent


----------



## tlc64impala

FREAKY TALES said:


> Up for grabs!!13*7s


PM me a price on these as well thanks


----------



## TIGGS247

FREAKY TALES said:


> Up for grabs!!13*7s


 PM me with a number on these if you can Freaky. Thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TIGGS247 said:


> PM me with a number on these if you can Freaky. Thanks


(818)201-4111....jesus


----------



## Big Reggie

Looking for some 72 spoke dayton with dog ear ko or 72 spoke zs straight lace all chrome thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Big Reggie said:


> Looking for some 72 spoke dayton with dog ear ko or 72 spoke zs straight lace all chrome thanks


Got them on deck bro. Hit me up


----------



## Big Reggie

What time is good to get a hold of you sir and #


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Big Reggie said:


> What time is good to get a hold of you sir and #


Any time (818)201-4111


----------



## big black 67

Price?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

big black 67 said:


> Price?


Call the # posted above


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for freakdogg!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> TTT for freakdogg!!!


Thanks for the bump Cuz!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, 13x7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale...13x7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale...13*7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale...13*7s


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale...have 4 sets available... 13*7s


----------



## dirty dan

I'm surprised u have them still good Luck on the frecky tales


----------



## DanielDucati

These are badass freakdoGGG!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> These are badass freakdoGGG!!!!!!


Thanks cuz!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale...13x7s


Lawd!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Any used single 88 spoke Dayton for sale


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Any used single 88 spoke Dayton for sale


I wish bro, I do have a homie with one chrome 88spk if you're interested


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Any used single 88 spoke Dayton for sale


Got one NOS 13x5.5 center gold 88rev


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

FREAKY TALES said:


> I wish bro, I do have a homie with one chrome 88spk if you're interested


 pm me on price any word on the 88 d


----------



## theloyaltyones

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale...13*7s


PRICE


----------



## theloyaltyones

NEED SOME GOLD WATS THE TICKET ON THEM BEAUTIFUL BITCHES


----------



## FREAKY TALES

theloyaltyones said:


> NEED SOME GOLD WATS THE TICKET ON THEM BEAUTIFUL BITCHES


Sup primo, give me a text


----------



## KAKALAK

FREAKY TALES said:


> Up for grabs!!13*7s


Will trade sister... lmk!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

KAKALAK said:


> Will trade sister... lmk!


Can she cook and work on cars? She a hustler too?


----------



## KAKALAK

FREAKY TALES said:


> Can she cook and work on cars? She a hustler too?


Naw single parent and is a torta.... Knows how to work a microwave like a boss doh


----------



## FREAKY TALES

KAKALAK said:


> Naw single parent and is a torta.... Knows how to work a microwave like a boss doh


Not interested then. I can do all that myself


----------



## KAKALAK

FREAKY TALES said:


> Not interested then. I can do all that myself


Lolzies


----------



## sikonenine

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale...have 4 sets available... 13*7s


 Sup Bro, 13X7's ... Whats the ticket on these?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sikonenine said:


> Sup Bro, 13X7's ... Whats the ticket on these?


give me a call (818)201-4111


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale...All ready to go, no wait time...just in time for the Vegas super show. All 13*7s .... Call for more info, thnx.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

text sent


----------



## DanielDucati

I want all of them shipped to my pad.......I have a fresh IOU written up just for my cuzzo!!!! Good stuff FreakDoggg!!!:thumbsup:


FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale...All ready to go, no wait time...just in time for the Vegas super show. All 13*7s .... Call for more info, thnx.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

FREAKY TALES said:


> Say cheese!!


price for those ? 13x7


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

100 spoke strait all gold 13x7 price plz


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> price for those ? 13x7


Give me a call bro (818)201-4111


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LuxuriouS PINK said:


> 100 spoke strait all gold 13x7 price plz


Pls call (818)201-4111


----------



## touchdowntodd

Bump homie


----------



## Pichardo

Txt me bro im not on here often im in need of sum things 7025775849


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## DavidGs SS

I have some Dayton ko's was wanting to get them cut out for some chips. Any leads?


----------



## King Of Rimz

DavidGs SS said:


> I have some Dayton ko's was wanting to get them cut out for some chips. Any leads?


Hit up FreakyTales on here. I believe he does that.


----------



## DavidGs SS

Thanks! Bro


----------



## FREAKY TALES

LuxuriouS PINK said:


> 100 spoke strait all gold 13x7 price plz


Give me a call bro (818)201-4111


----------



## FREAKY TALES

King Of Rimz said:


> Hit up FreakyTales on here. I believe he does that.


Thanks potnah!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TOTHETEEZUPA!


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## munozfamily




----------



## MIJO65

munozfamily said:


>


Isnt that ko on the wrong side?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol.. yah it is fukin Kenny!!! LMFAO


----------



## FREAKY TALES

munozfamily said:


>


How bout an update pic with the Xlaced whls


----------



## Silentdawg

munozfamily said:


>


lookin gud


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol.. yah it is fukin Kenny!!! LMFAO


65 isnt me, ?


----------



## MIJO65

MIJO65 said:


> Isnt that ko on the wrong side?


Well


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## 602BATATA

how much for a set of 4(plus a spare) gold ones like these with gold adapters with single bolt pattern drilled to fit a 62 impala?btw beautiful wheels.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

602BATATA said:


> how much for a set of 4(plus a spare) gold ones like these with gold adapters with single bolt pattern drilled to fit a 62 impala?btw beautiful wheels.


Give me a call brother... (818)201-4111....jesus


----------



## Marco69

Tienes todavía los rines


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Marco69 said:


> Tienes todavía los rines


cuales?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Ttt


----------



## pmakjelz

Those are some fly ass rims this guy always has bad ass s***


----------



## DanielDucati

yo freakdog, one of the club members is gonna hit you up to see how much to turn some 13x7 triple gold 100 spoke roadstars to crosslace roadstars...all he wants is the front spokes cross laced and back spokes straight...wheels are clean so all that needs is 4 crosslaced punched barrels.....I dont have the time to do it because of work....i guess he wants some one of a kind roadstars since I believe they never made any crosslaced roadstars.thanx primo!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DanielDucati said:


> yo freakdog, one of the club members is gonna hit you up to see how much to turn some 13x7 triple gold 100 spoke roadstars to crosslace roadstars...all he wants is the front spokes cross laced and back spokes straight...wheels are clean so all that needs is 4 crosslaced punched barrels.....I dont have the time to do it because of work....i guess he wants some one of a kind roadstars since I believe they never made any crosslaced roadstars.thanx primo!!!!


I never got the call


----------



## munozfamily

:wave:


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## silly

FREAKY TALES said:


> TTT


 your a dirty ass puto :finger:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Man I hear that dude freaky tales is a cold mofo!!!! Nice work homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TTT


----------



## anydice

Are the 88s sold would you take a credit card?


----------

